# News - GTA 4: Grand Theft Auto 4: Details zu Kopierschutz und Aktivierungsprozess der PC-Version



## System (28. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,668744


----------



## Kotfur (28. November 2008)

Können sie vergessen...


----------



## Bensta (28. November 2008)

jetzt kommen sicherlich wieder viele die sagen das sie das Spiel deshalb nicht kaufen werden.


----------



## Heavyflame (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bensta am 28.11.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kommen sicherlich wieder viele die sagen das sie das Spiel deshalb nicht kaufen werden.



Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt wie viele es wirklich nicht tun den es geht ja hier nicht um irgend ein Spiel, sondern um GTA4.


----------



## V3N4T0R (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wie behindert ist das denn? Hatte mir überlegt nach dem Debakel von GTA 3 und GTA SA der Serie eine neue Chance zu geben... So wird das nichts.


----------



## Vidaro (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

naja is doch gar ned so wild mein man darfs einmal auf nen rechner installieren aber so oft wie man will neu installieren ähnlich wie bei sacred2
ansonsten multiplayer interessiert mich bei dem spiel ned so


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heavyflame am 28.11.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 28.11.2008 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also erlich gesagt find ich das jetzt überhaupt nicht schlimm,die begrenzten aktivierungen waren das einzige was mich bisher gestört hatt,so is das doch ok.


----------



## LPSoldier09 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Heavyflame am 28.11.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 28.11.2008 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soll ich mal den anfang machen?
Rababerblub, scheiß SecuRom, rababerblub...!  

Nene, ich hab kein problem mit dem Kopierschutz. Meistens regen sich nur die auf die vorhatten es elegal zu erwerben und sie doch auf einige Probleme stoßen werden.
und die sich angesprochen fühlen werden sicherlich auf mein Komentar losgehen.  
Die mit dem reinen Gewissen werden auch keine Probleme damit haben.


----------



## Dulo (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich versteh zwar nicht das 1x pro rechner aber keine rechnerbegrenzung, ich hab sicherlich nicht vor das spiel 2mal auf demselber computer zu installieren^^.


----------



## patsche (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

wie gut dass ich das spiel bereits für konsole besitze, so umgehe ich ersten's) diese nonsinnige internetaktivierungsgeschichte und zweiten's) einen neuen rechner, den zumindest ich wohl bräuchte.


----------



## Spcial (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kotfur am 28.11.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Können sie vergessen...


so ein rotz. der ehrliche kunde ist schon wieder der dumme. naja, ich werden den kopierschutz einfach umgehen. lass mir den mist doch nicht aufzwingen. verzichten kann ich leider nicht, weil es sich um ein gta handelt. ^^ 

trotzdem werde ich beim kauf einen bitteren nachgeschmack haben.  

wann installiert sich den dieser securom dreck mit? erst wenn das spiel gestartet wird, oder schon bei der installation?  

egal. mit google findet man hunderte von anleitungen um securom zu entfernen. schade das es kein offizielles removal tool gibt, wie z.B. bei starforce. 

ich würde mir es sehr mir wünschen, wenn einer der großen publisher wie take2 mal so richtig auf die fre*** fällt, mit so einem blockbuser wie gta IV. leider wird dies aber nicht passieren..........bei gta jedenfalls nicht, aber spore ging ja auch teilweise ziemlich nach hinten los.

btw: hoffentlich taucht es noch vor release im internet auf. dann sehen sie mal wieder wie viele millionen dollar für so einen nonsens ausgegeben wurden sind.

edit: @LPSoldier09:    

selten so einen unfug gelesen. gerade die vorhaben, es illegal zu "erwerben", werden sich bei dieser news wahrscheinlich schlapp lachen. gerade die sind von solchen mechanismen nicht betroffen.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dulo am 28.11.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh zwar nicht das 1x pro rechner aber keine rechnerbegrenzung, ich hab sicherlich nicht vor das spiel 2mal auf demselber computer zu installieren^^.




du kannst es auf einem rechner hintereinander so oft wie du willst installieren,falls du es mal runter hauen,willst


----------



## silencer1 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 28.11.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gut dass ich das spiel bereits für konsole besitze, so umgehe ich ersten's) diese nonsinnige internetaktivierungsgeschichte und zweiten's) einen neuen rechner, den zumindest ich wohl bräuchte.



Richtig so. Soll der PC-Markt doch untergehen, nur noch eine Konsole ist heutzutage lohnenswert zum spielen.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Spcial am 28.11.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kotfur am 28.11.2008 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich weiß erlich gesagt nicht welches problem du jetzt noch mit der gelockerten version hast??du kannst es installieren so oft du magst und auch weiter verkaufen.....aber du willst es warscheinlich nich wegen deinen ganzen anderen gecrackten sachen oder


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 28.11.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll der PC-Markt doch untergehen


Da frag ich mich allen Ernstes warum du hier auf *PC-Games* überhaupt postest...


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 28.11.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 28.11.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau,schön 70 euro für ein spiel ausgeben und das für absolut matschige grafik,das lohnt sich natürlich...


----------



## MrWichtel (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> also erlich gesagt find ich das jetzt überhaupt nicht schlimm,die begrenzten aktivierungen waren das einzige was mich bisher gestört hatt,so is das doch ok.



Sehe ich auch so, auch wenn die Sauger wahrscheinlich mal wieder weniger aufwand haben es zu Spielen als die Käufer    

Soll mir egal sein, wird gekauft! kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrWichtel am 28.11.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt wohl,außerdem kauf ich mir ja auch nich jeden mist,und die die ich mir hole unterstütze ich gern mit meinem geld...


----------



## patsche (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 28.11.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 28.11.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da interpretierst du was hinein was ICH so nicht unterstreichen kann, sorry, aber warum sollte ich ein spiel 2 mal erwerben und mich dann noch als verbrecher abstempeln lassen, dann doch lieber 'n 10er mehr!?  



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> genau,schön 70 euro für ein spiel ausgeben und das für absolut matschige grafik,das lohnt sich natürlich...




bullshit, der konsolenspieler war/ist nie so ein optikfanatiker wie der PC spieler.
zumal 50€ in ein völlig verbugtest spiel auch nicht  wirklichgut investiert sind!


----------



## Spcial (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß erlich gesagt nicht welches problem du jetzt noch mit der gelockerten version hast??du kannst es installieren so oft du magst und auch weiter verkaufen.....aber du willst es warscheinlich nich wegen deinen ganzen anderen gecrackten sachen oder



es geht mir nicht mal ums weiterverkaufen oder installieren. sondern weil ich allgemein gegen "kopierschütze" bin. sie werden immer und immer wieder umgangen und die mechanismen werden immer härter, werden aber genau so geknackt. ich will nicht wissen, wie es in 5 jahren aussieht. vor ein paar jahren war mir die thematik auch egal, aber da gabs noch lange nicht so viele probleme. von drm hat auch noch keiner geredet...


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrWichtel am 28.11.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so, auch wenn die Sauger wahrscheinlich mal wieder weniger aufwand haben es zu Spielen als die Käufer


Vielleicht hat sich ja Rockstar wirklich was einfallen lassen:


> Wer mit einer gehackten GTA-4-Version spielt, muss laut Rockstar damit rechnen, dass das Spiel nicht mehr sinnvoll gespielt werden kann.


Was man darunter wohl zu verstehen hat?


----------



## DocX (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 28.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Heavyflame am 28.11.2008 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso werde ich als Raubkopierer abgestempelt, wenn ich solche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen nicht gut finde? Ist es eigentlich nicht so, dass es bei solchen Maßnahmen die Raubkopierer leichter haben als ein ehrlicher Käufer?

Auch wenn jetzt wieder viele hier gegen meine Aussagen schießen werden, ich werde mir das Spiel für den PC nicht holen (evtl. für die PS3 die demnächst ins Haus kommt), da ich die Onlineaktivierung nicht in Ordnung finde. Da ist es egal, welches Spiel das ist.

Die Gründe wurden schon oft genug aufgeführt, so dass ich diese nicht noch einmal wiederholen möchte.


----------



## PitNixTreff (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Lest ihr euch den Artikel auchmal durch ???
Manche aussagen sehen so aus als würdet ihr nur so weit lesen bis es zum ersten Schlagwort kommt, zB. "Securom"!

Auf der 2ten seite wird erklärt das wir es X-mal beliebig installieren können und dies sogar offline Oo

Bei EAs spielen wurde man eher in eine Zwangsjacke gesteckt wie zum Beispiel Spore wo man nach 3 reinstallationen die Hotline anrufen musste, hinzukommt die verheimlichte installation von securom sowie die möglichkeit es nicht zu deinstallieren.
Hierbei bildet Spore keine ausnahme Mercinaries 2 oder Mass Effect teilen das gleiche schicksal.

Zudem glaube ich das EA damit marketing Forschungen betreibt, oder anders formuliert: Uns ausspionieren und verhaltensdaten sammeln.

Rockstar scheind nur sein Produkt schützen zuwollen. Lest erstmal was im Artikel steckt und dann kommentiert ihn, wenn ihr wollt.

MfG Lmaa


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

bullshit, der konsolenspieler war/ist nie so ein optikfanatiker wie der PC spieler.
zumal 50€ in ein völlig verbugtest spiel auch nicht  wirklichgut investiert sind! [/quote]


ja aber shooter oder actionspiele generell,sind doch meist eher bugfrei,außer stalker vieleicht
und für ein spiel was auch um längen besser aussieht nur die hälfte zu bezahlen,find ich is schon n vorteil...


----------



## TalonOne (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> genau,schön 70 euro für ein spiel ausgeben und das für absolut matschige grafik,das lohnt sich natürlich...



LOL... Witz des Tages!!!


----------



## MrWichtel (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 28.11.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> bullshit, der konsolenspieler war/ist nie so ein optikfanatiker wie der PC spieler.
> zumal 50€ in ein völlig verbugtest spiel auch nicht  wirklichgut investiert sind!



Bei nem Freund mit einem sehr großen (so um die 120 zoll) Fernseher ist mir das schon arg aufgefallen, dass kann man einfach nicht schönreden. Schlimmer würde ich aber noch die Sichtweite finden Nebel sucks    :-o 
Dazu kommt die Steuerung, jetzt kommt gleich wieder, dass man sich daran gewöhnt und es entweder im Unvermögen der Pc Gamer oder in der zu geringen Übung liegt, allerdings würde ich mit som albernen Autoaim keinen Spaß haben.

Gta gehört ganz klar auf den PC!


----------



## invo (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

verdammt, auf diesen kopierschutzquatsch hab ich gar nicht gedacht ... dh. schon wieder 50 euro frei für andere dinge


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 28.11.2008 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hab letztens in der gamestar gelesen das in drakensang ein mechanismus eingebaut wurde der es nicht erlaubte quests vernünftig zu beenden,zb die dame(dorkenschmied oder wie die hieß)man sollte die irgendwo treffen,nur die erschien dann einfach nich....das find ich doch mal witzig,,nur so kann man richtig schützen find ich,einfach das spiel unbrauchbar machen


----------



## shirib (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

GTA4 wird gekauft, ist mir doch egal was für ein Aktivierungs- und Kopierschutz benutzt wird...  Ich habe damit keine Probleme...


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> nur so kann man richtig schützen find ich,einfach das spiel unbrauchbar machen


Richtig.
Ich glaub in Silent Hunter 4 war das auch so.


----------



## LittleOrn (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrWichtel am 28.11.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 28.11.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




120 zoll tv ? ja ne is klar murrat
meinst wohl eher 120cm


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich versteh nich warum man das nich generell so macht,,wär doch lustig,n COD ohne waffen,oder diablo ohne gegner..lol


----------



## FXK (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

PAH,fürs Speichern muss ich nen Windos Live Account haben? Was is das denn für ne schieße! Na,dann spiel ich als in einem durch lass den PC laufen und wenn ich auf Toillette muss drück ich auf Escape !


----------



## patsche (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrWichtel am 28.11.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei nem Freund mit einem sehr großen (so um die 120 zoll) Fernseher ist mir das schon arg aufgefallen, dass kann man einfach nicht schönreden. Schlimmer würde ich aber noch die Sichtweite finden Nebel sucks    :-o
> Dazu kommt die Steuerung, jetzt kommt gleich wieder, dass man sich daran gewöhnt und es entweder im Unvermögen der Pc Gamer oder in der zu geringen Übung liegt, allerdings würde ich mit som albernen Autoaim keinen Spaß haben.



dann hast du ganz klar was anderes gespielt bzw. war der fernseher vollkommen falsch eingestellt, und dass du das spiel auf einen *120 Zoll* fernseher gespielt hast bezweifle ich.




			
				MrWichtel am 28.11.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Gta gehört ganz klar auf den PC!


das hört sich so an, als sollte GTA nur auf den PC rumlungern, zum glück sieht das rockstar anders, und die verkaufserlöse speziell für den "nicht PC" markt geben ihnen recht.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FXK am 28.11.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> PAH,fürs Speichern muss ich nen Windos Live Account haben? Was is das denn für ne schieße! Na,dann spiel ich als in einem durch lass den PC laufen und wenn ich auf Toillette muss drück ich auf Escape !




was is jetzt wieder an windows live so schlimm??


----------



## Kandinata (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				PitNixTreff am 28.11.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rockstar scheind nur sein Produkt schützen zuwollen. Lest erstmal was im Artikel steckt und dann kommentiert ihn, wenn ihr wollt.



Sehe ich ähnlich...
Nein, ich will nicht Kopierschutzmaßnahmen verteidigen, allerdings sehe ich hier jetzt nichts was irgendwie "extrem" ist so das ich sogar zum Boykott aufrufen müsste, ganz im Gegenteil, man versucht sogar bestimmte Kompromisse bzgl der Internetaktivierung einzugehen und pfuscht nicht an dem SecondHand Handel rum :-o


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 28.11.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 28.11.2008 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es geht ja für mich nich darum wo es hin gehört,ich bin auch der meinung das alle in den genuss kommen sollen GTA zu spielen,nur is es auf jeden fall unbestritten das man mit nem guten PC massiv mehr leistung als auf ner konsole hatt(aa,af,weitsicht usw)


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> DRM-System GTA 4 (PC):
> - Aktivierung per Internet (1x pro Rechner, keine Beschränkung, Fallback für PCs ohne Internet)



Gerade DAS hasse ich am meisten daran. Aktivierung per Internet? Ja was ist in ein paar Jahren, wenn's die Aktivierungsserver nicht mehr gibt? Spiel in die Mülltonne werfen?



> - Voraussetzungen fürs Spielen (Singleplayer): Games for Windows Live-Account fürs Speichern/Achievements (1x kostenlos anlegen) , Original-Datenträger, Securom als Hintergrundprozess
> - Voraussetzungen fürs Spielen (Multiplayer): Aktive Internetverbindung, Games for Windows Live-Account, Für Videos hochladen: Rockstar Social Club Account



Auch eine Frechheit, die Spieler zu zwingen Games for Windows live zu nutzen. An sich ist das nicht schlecht, NUR hab ich das bei Fallout 3 getestet und hatte das Gefühl, dass aufgrund dieses Windows live das Spiel ab und an abgestürzt ist, weil es noch einen verbuggten Eindruck macht.
Außerdem, warum sollte man nur online über Gamesforwindows live zocken? Versucht da Microsoft wieder ein Monopol durchzudrücken?


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich muss jetzt wieder mit der geschichte kommen,das ich letztens meinen rechner neu aufsetzen musste und sich danach kein spiel mehr aktivieren ließ.so weit so gut,support angeschrieben keine antwort erhalten oder nur blödsinn,dann kam ich auf die clevere idee securom selbst an zu schreiben,ich muss jetzt mal sagen,die haben den besten support den ich je gesehn hab,ich hatte innerhalb von knapp zweieinhalb std drei antwort mails von denen,womit ich dann ALLE meine spiele manuell aktivieren konnte,da konnt ich absolut nich meckern....


----------



## TheRealBlade (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na dann hoffen wir mal das gerade das gut funktioniert und nicht wie bei fast allen spielen mit solchen systemen auch ehrliche käufer davon betroffen sind.. siehe drakensang, siedler III, etc...

ich bin jedenfalls froh gta 4 auf meiner ps3 zu haben


----------



## Treichi (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Was ist dieser Games for Windows Live-Account?? Davon habe noch nie gehort! 
Ist das wie Steam oder was?


----------



## patsche (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 28.11.2008 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau darum gehts, jeder sollte in den genuss kommen, dann sollte aber auch jeder käufer gleich behandelt,- und nicht mit irgendwelchen aktivierungsgeschichte penetriert werden, wer kein problem damit hat sollte ganz klar zugreifen. 

ICH für meine person greife auf die schlichtere aber genauso gute spieleriche konsolenversion zurück, vor allem weil ich weiß dass diese auch einwandfrei funktioniert, ausserdem hab ich GTA nie als grafikbombe angesehen, für was also einen neuen PC kaufen.


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh nich warum man das nich generell so macht


Da wird die Umsetzung noch Probleme machen.


----------



## MrWichtel (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> dann hast du ganz klar was anderes gespielt bzw. war der fernseher vollkommen falsch eingestellt, und dass du das spiel auf einen *120 Zoll* fernseher gespielt hast bezweifle ich.



Ja sorry meinte 120 cm Bildschirmdiagonale   
Das der Bildschirm falsch konfiguriert war glaube ich eher weniger, es war ja nicht so das es unerträglich war aber  im vergleich zum PC keine alternative. Wenn man aktuelle Shooter nur von der Konsole kenn, fällt einem das aber vllt. gar nicht auf.





> das hört sich so an, als sollte GTA nur auf den PC rumlungern, zum glück sieht das rockstar anders, und die verkaufserlöse speziell für den "nicht PC" markt geben ihnen recht.


Ich hab absolut nichts dagegen, dass sie es auf Konsolen releasen ist mir eigentlich sogar ziemlich egal, solange der PC nicht unter ner billigen portierung leidet.
Was aber nichts daran ändert das GTA auf dem PC einfach mehr hergibt, wie so ziemlich jedes Spiel, dass nicht dem Sport - oder Rennspielgenere angehört.

Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich kann vollkommen nachvollziehen, dass wenn du es ohnehin auf der Konsole hast nicht nochmal kaufst.
Allerdings so zu tun als wäre es dumm sich nen "teuren" pc zu kaufen und dann noch mitm Kopierschutz rumzuquälen.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 28.11.2008 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn ich das mitbekommen habe, ist ein Games for windows live account zwingend notwendig und braucht man auch zum speichern. Glaub im Account werden deine Speicherstände festgehalten und geht ohne das gar nicht. Wenn da wohl jemand mit einer gecrackten exe machen will, dann könnte es sein, dass es nicht funktioniert. Aus der Sicht ist es eigentlich ein guter Kopierschutz.



			
				Treichi am 28.11.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist dieser Games for Windows Live-Account?? Davon habe noch nie gehort!
> Ist das wie Steam oder was?



Ist quasi das Gleiche wie das XBox live auf Konsole, eben nur auf dem PC. Soweit ich weiß kann man den Account dann auch für beides nehmen.


----------



## Quaker (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Passt zwar nicht zum Thema aber weiss jemand ob man  in der UK version auch die Deutschen Untertittel hat?


----------



## patsche (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn man also speicher'n will muß man online sein, hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## DarthDevil (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wer mit einer gehackten GTA-4-Version spielt, muss laut Rockstar damit rechnen, dass das Spiel nicht mehr sinnvoll gespielt werden kann.



haha selten so gelacht


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 28.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das weiß ich leider nicht - ich weiß nur, dass der Speicherstand dann meist an den Account gebunden ist und du ohne den wohl gar nicht abspeichern oder laden kannst. Also wird das Spiel ohne games for windows live account erst gar nicht nutzbar sein.
Deswegen verwundert mich, dass man trotzdem noch DRM einsetzt? Ist doch eigentlich blödsinn, wenn das durch den Account eh abgesichert ist  :-o


----------



## fak3er (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

ja somit ist die entscheidung gefallen und gta wird vorerst nicht gekauft werd mir die ladenversion erst holen wen im netz möglichkeiten angeboten werden zumindes den windowslive mist  zu umgehen.

also wenn das so weiter geht kann man das nächste gta nur spielen wenn man seine seele verkauft und sich die IP auf die Stirn tätowiert  und hinter einem steht dann ein Rockstargames angestellter dir die wäredn es spiels bis zum unterarm im Anus rumschraubt.


----------



## N7ghty (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 28.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man also speicher'n will muß man online sein, hab ich das richtig verstanden?



Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden, soweit ich weiß, kann ein Games for Windows Acc auch offline funktionieren


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DarthDevil am 28.11.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mit einer gehackten GTA-4-Version spielt, muss laut Rockstar damit rechnen, dass das Spiel nicht mehr sinnvoll gespielt werden kann.
> 
> 
> 
> haha selten so gelacht




lies dir einfach den ganzen thread durch,dann hörst du vieleicht auf zu lachen,,,,


----------



## Mourning-Blade (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> DarthDevil am 28.11.2008 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur Siedler 3,wo statt Gold oder Erz nur noch braune Häufchen aus der der Schmelze kamen^^


----------



## pro-gamer (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Der windows Live schrott war ja auch schon bei gears of war!
Da hat das spiel dann einfach speicherstände "gefressen" wenn man nicht online gehen wollte.
Ich hoffe das Passiert bei GTA 4 nicht. auf alle Fälle wird es jetzt sicher nicht mer zum release gekauft, sondern erst wenn ich weiß dass Windows Live funktioniert ^^ . 
Ich hoffe stark dass das nur eine Fehlmeldung war bzw dass es geändert wird und speicherstände ganz normal auf der platte liegen!!!


----------



## patsche (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 28.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja hört sich aber schonmal so an wie vermutet, game kann nur geladen bzw. gespeichert werden wenn die .exe online überprüft wird, falls das wirklich so sein sollte (und ich hoffe nicht)  wäre das in der tat ein neuer tiefpunkt, genaueres weiss man dann in einer woche.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mourning-Blade am 28.11.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau so is es,oder wie schon gesagt drakensang,wo bestimmte quests nicht beendet werden konnten oder halt silent hunter


----------



## santaclaus333 (28. November 2008)

So lange es, im Gegensatz zu FC2, Crysis Warhead, Bioshock funktioniert, von mir aus..


----------



## maxzub (28. November 2008)

kopierschutz hin kopierschutz her
gta is bereits bestellt und wird zu 100% dafür sorgen dass ich ca 2 wochen nicht mehr ansprechbar bin


----------



## Aithir (28. November 2008)

Aktivierung + CD-Check, Rockstar scheint ein wenig Paranoid zu sein.  Dann warte ich halt eben auf die kopierschutzlose Billigversion für ein paar Euro. Mal schauen, was THQ bei Saints Row 2 macht, vielleicht sind dei Herren vernünftiger. Schon auf Grund des Erfolgs von Fallout 3 ohne AKtivierung ist dieser totale Zwang 
einfach nur lächerlich. Wer es kauft ist selber schuld.


----------



## Kandinata (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 28.11.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> naja hört sich aber schonmal so an wie vermutet, game kann nur geladen bzw. gespeichert werden wenn die .exe online überprüft wird, falls das wirklich so sein sollte (und ich hoffe nicht)  wäre das in der tat ein neuer tiefpunkt, genaueres weiss man dann in einer woche.



Abwarten, schließlich würde sich das mit der Alternativen Aktivierung beißen und dementsprechen keinen Sinn machen   
Achja, und keiner kann mir erzählen das sie diesen Punkt dann ignorieren und mit der Alternative dem Spieler dann verbieten zu Speichern


----------



## Propagandhi (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Securom? Wie is das bei der Steamversion? wenn da auch Securom kommt, dann ohne mich...


----------



## Propagandhi (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 28.11.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Securom? Wie is das bei der Steamversion? wenn da auch Securom kommt, dann ohne mich...



ok, habs auf seite 2 gelesen, also behaltet euren MIST Rockstar!


----------



## patsche (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kandinata am 28.11.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten, schließlich würde sich das mit der Alternativen Aktivierung beißen und dementsprechen keinen Sinn machen
> Achja, und keiner kann mir erzählen das sie diesen Punkt dann ignorieren und mit der Alternative dem Spieler dann verbieten zu Speichern



wie sagtest du gleich 'abwarten', und das unmögliches möglich ist bewiesen in letzter zeit schon andere publisher.


----------



## Goddess (28. November 2008)

Ich spiele äusserst selten Action-Spiele, allerdings gab und gibt es Ausnahmen, zu denen unter anderem die GTA-Serie zählt. GTA IV wäre für mich also ein Pflichtkauf geworden, da ich auch mit den alten Teilen, vor allem aber mit GTAA, sehr viel Spass hatte. Da dieser Titel nun ebenfalls auf SecuROM und DRM-Massnahmen setzt die ich keinesfalls unterstützen werde, und zudem noch Games for Windows Live zum spielen voraussetzt, wird auch dieses Spiel nicht gekauft. 

An dieser Stelle empfinde ich es angebracht, mich recht herzlich bei EA für Spore, bei Bioware für Mass Effect, bei Ascaron für Sacred 2 und nicht zuletzt bei Rockstar für GTA IV für die Entscheidung zu bedanken, ihre Spiele mit solchen DRM Massnahmen zu schützen. Ich hoffe, das sich noch viele weitere Publisher dazu entschliessen können, mit Sony DADC zu kooperieren, und ihre Spiele mit DRM-Massnahmen zu verseuchen. Damit erspart ihr mir nämlich Geld, welches ich in andere Titel investieren kann, die gänzlich ohne solche DRM-Massnahmen auskommen, grazie mille...!


----------



## Kandinata (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 28.11.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 28.11.2008 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast schon recht, aber es würde einfach keinen Sinn machen einen Kopierschuztmaßnahme einzubauen die sich nichtmal in den Gebrauchthandel einschaltet und dem Kunden eigentlich auch alle anderen Freiheiten lässt und sogar Alternative zur standard Internetaktivierung bieten wird...
Aber dann im Gleichen Moment dieses "Kundenfreundlichere" (in Anführungszeichen) System mit diesem Punkt gleich wieder aushebelt, das bezweifle ich einfach  :-o


----------



## LordSaddler (28. November 2008)

Ich hab schon ewig kein PC-Spiel mehr gespielt oder gekauft. Also weiß ich nicht wirklich, was dieses SecuRom ist. Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich kann es auf meinem PC so oft installieren wie ich will, aber wenn ich mir i-wann einen neuen Rechner kaufe nicht mehr?


----------



## Goddess (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kandinata am 28.11.2008 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 28.11.2008 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese alternative Aktivierungsmethode bietet auch Sacred 2 an. Auch dort ist es möglich, ein Spiel über die entsprechende Webseite freizuschalten, ohne das der betreffende PC über eine eigene Internet Verbindung verfügt. Über die Webseite wird ein Code eingegeben, vom System verifiziert, woraufhin ein Aktivierungs-Code ausgegeben wird. Dieser Code muss dann auf dem PC auf dem Sacred 2 installiert ist eingegeben werden, wonach das Spiel freigeschalten wird und voll funktionsfähig ist. Auf diese Art wird es Rockstar bei GTA IV auch handhaben.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

LordSaddler am 28.11.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon ewig kein PC-Spiel mehr gespielt oder gekauft. Also weiß ich nicht wirklich, was dieses SecuRom ist. Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich kann es auf meinem PC so oft installieren wie ich will, aber wenn ich mir i-wann einen neuen Rechner kaufe nicht mehr?




das is von spiel zu spiel unterschiedlich wie oft du es installieren kannst,ich würd mich aber hier nicht verrückt machen lassen,die meisten spiele haben mitlerweile ein revoketool drauf wo du nach deinstallierung die aktivierung wieder gut geschrieben bekommst


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 28.11.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 28.11.2008 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und genau so haben es die jungs vom securom support gemacht als keines meiner spiele nach system neuinstallation sich aktivieren ließ,hatt wie gesagt von de ersten mail na securom bis zum wieder spielen können ca 3std gedauert...


----------



## rohan123 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ähm: Okay, das Spiel nutzt Securom, und muss aktiviert werden. Okay, kennen wir schon. Wenn es einmal aktiviert werden muss, und dann kann man es auch offline spielen, habe ich kein Problem damit.

Aber was soll das mit dem Windows Live Hintergrundprogramm? Jetzt muss man auch noch Programme im hintergrund laufen haben? Fragt sich nur, was die dann tun, während ich spiele. 

Nein, da bin ich auch nicht einverstanden! Ich habe gegen die Onlineaktivierung grundsätzlich nichts, aber das ist jetzt echt zu viel. GT4 wird bei mir nicht unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen.


----------



## Goddess (28. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> LordSaddler am 28.11.2008 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt keine Begrenzung bei der Anzahl der Installationen. Es kann zwanzig, vierzig oder hundert mal installiert werden. Es gibt allerdings eine Einschränkung bei der Anzahl an Aktivierungen und das hängt, wie stawacz schon erwähnt hat davon ab, um welches Spiel es sich handelt. So kann Spore zum Beispiel nur 3x aktiviert werden, Sacred 2 bis zu 3x, wonach aber eine Aktivierung mit einem Revoke-Tool invalidiert werden muss. Auch muss darauf geachtet werden, bevor zwei Hardware-Teile gewechselt werden, die Aktivierung zu invalidieren. Wenn der PC zum Beispiel kaputt geht, wird es schon schwieriger, eine Aktivierung zu invalidieren. Da ist der Kunde auf den Support von SecuROM angewiesen, die dann von Fall zu Fall entscheiden, ob eine Aktivierung zurückgesetzt wird oder nicht. Auch ist es möglich, sollten alle Aktivierungen bereits aufgebraucht sein, bei SecuROM also Sony DADC darum zu bitten, eine weitere Aktivierung zu gewähren. Das sind ziemlich viele Umstände, nur für ein Spiel, das auf diese Weise geschützt ist.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

Goddess am 28.11.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber wie gesagt der securom support is super schnell und zuverlässig,was man von den publishersupports nicht sagen kann


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Da ich bereits einen games for windows live account besitze, wollte ich euch das mal zeigen. Wenn man ein Spiel startet und dieses unterstützt games for windows live, so kann man dies mit der "Pos1" Taste jederzeit aufrufen(man braucht also keine extra Software, ist im Spiel integriert): http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/1402/54018056zr0.jpg

Dort kann man sich dann einloggen, ist für das jeweilige Spiel oder für windows live ein Update da, so wird dieses gleich mit runtergeladen. So sieht's dann im Hauptmenü aus: http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9109/89193080mv7.jpg

Klar, unter dem Punkt Freunde findet man seine Freundesliste, sofern man welche hat. 
Im Spielerprofil sieht man dann welche Spiele man hat und die unterstützt werden. Man sieht da auch seine Reputation, also andere Spieler können einen bewerten (wundert mich, dass ich da 3 Sterne hab, obwohl ich da noch nie online gespielt hab.) Dort sieht man auch seine Erfolge, also alles was man im Spiel erreicht hat, wird da protokolliert und kann jederzeit angesehen werden: http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/7607/79701055pl3.jpg

Im Bereich Nachrichten kann man anderen eine Nachricht zuschicken und sofern dieser gerade online ist, bekommt er eine Meldung und kann auch gleich - auch während des Spielens - sofort zurückschreiben: http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/1969/82325506px8.jpg Dort kann man auch einen Chat eröffnen usw.

Im Bereich Spieler, sieht man mit wem man zuletzt gezockt hat und kann wohl auch bei Spielen eines Freundes beitreten und Server bei MP-Spielen werden dort wohl auch angezeigt. Da Fallout 3 allerdings keinen MP hat, sieht man da hier nichts: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/1420/80704996gw8.jpg

Dann gibt es noch einen Bereich privater Chat. Dort kann man diversen Chats beitreten, auch zu den jeweiligen Spielen und mit anderen plaudern: http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/811/30962487ch0.jpg

Das waren eigentlich so die einzelnen Funktionen von gamesforwindows live. Wie bereits erwähnt, sofern man ein Spiel speichert, wird es auf diesem Account gespeichert und man kann es später auch nur laden, wenn man eingeloggt ist. Versucht man es so zu laden, geht es erst gar nicht, weil im Spiel der Menüpunkt "Laden" grau hinterlegt bleibt und nicht nutzbar ist. Denke mal so wird es dann auch bei GTA 4 sein und jemand der keinen Account hat, dies auch dann nicht spielen können.


----------



## ShadowDoom (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde es in dem Fall gut finden, wenn man GTA IV dann auch über Steam aktivieren könnte.
Auf noch son Account habe ich eigtl. keine Lust, obwohl GTA natürlich schon vorbestellt ist.^^


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll bin ich iwie enttäuscht O.o das is doch alles viel zu viel, wenn ich das schon lese : aktivierung, windows online account, im hintergrund laufen lassen...bla bla bla....Vollkommener hirnriss. Ich meine ich verstehe das man so ein klasse Spiel schützen will aber doch nicht so. Vorallem stell ich mir die Frage wie viel Leistung des Progi im Hintergrund verbraucht und was es überhaupt hinter meinem Rücken anstellt. Jetzt mal ehrlich das is doch purer streß nehmen wir an mein PC hat sich ein Virus eingefangen schonmal kotzgrenze ---> nach Windows neu installation merk ich das ich GTA 4 bereits 5 mal installiert habe. Kotzgrenze weit überschritten das gleiche mit den Hardware änderungen. Und dann auf Support angewiesen sein ? Wieder Geld ausgeben ? Oh man. Leute mal ehrlich denkt ihr das alles wird das spiel schützen ? erst kommt ne iso iwo im net raus meist schon 2 Tage vor Release. dan dauert es vll ein Monat bis die ersten vernünftigen Cracks mit den zugehörigen Dateien rauskommen um das alles zu umgehen. Schon haben die die es sich gezogen haben viel weniger an der Backe (keine online aktivierung, keine DVD nötig, keine weiteren Progs im Hintergrund etc.) und wir müssen aufpassen das wir jaaaa unser Limit einhalten ? Und unter "nicht sinnvoll spielen" versteh ich das man es nich online gamen kann aber da hört es auch schon auf -.- mag ja sein das ich einiges falsch gesagt habe aber unterm strich siehts doch so aus
----------------------------------------------------
LEGAL : schön alles bezahlt und die freude am original titel dafür aber (falls es hart auf hart kommt) schei* probleme und ne menge Streß >.<

ILLEGAL: freude und heiterkeit 0 € ausgegeben zu haben und es doch ohne probleme zocken zu können mit einschränkung vom online-gaming

das soll keineswegs heißen das wir uns jetzt das ding alle ziehen nur frag ich mich, ob das die Lösung ist.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Schokk am 28.11.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll bin ich iwie enttäuscht O.o das is doch alles viel zu viel, wenn ich das schon lese : aktivierung, windows online account, im hintergrund laufen lassen...bla bla bla....Vollkommener hirnriss. Ich meine ich verstehe das man so ein klasse Spiel schützen will aber doch nicht so. Vorallem stell ich mir die Frage wie viel Leistung des Progi im Hintergrund verbraucht und was es überhaupt hinter meinem Rücken anstellt. Jetzt mal ehrlich das is doch purer streß nehmen wir an mein PC hat sich ein Virus eingefangen schonmal kotzgrenze ---> nach Windows neu installation merk ich das ich GTA 4 bereits 5 mal installiert habe. Kotzgrenze weit überschritten das gleiche mit den Hardware änderungen. Und dann auf Support angewiesen sein ? Wieder Geld ausgeben ? Oh man. Leute mal ehrlich denkt ihr das alles wird das spiel schützen ? erst kommt ne iso iwo im net raus meist schon 2 Tage vor Release. dan dauert es vll ein Monat bis die ersten vernünftigen Cracks mit den zugehörigen Dateien rauskommen um das alles zu umgehen. Schon haben die die es sich gezogen haben viel weniger an der Backe (keine online aktivierung, keine DVD nötig, keine weiteren Progs im Hintergrund etc.) und wir müssen aufpassen das wir jaaaa unser Limit einhalten ? Und unter "nicht sinnvoll spielen" versteh ich das man es nich online gamen kann aber da hört es auch schon auf -.- mag ja sein das ich einiges falsch gesagt habe aber unterm strich siehts doch so aus
> ----------------------------------------------------
> LEGAL : schön alles bezahlt und die freude am original titel dafür aber (falls es hart auf hart kommt) schei* probleme und ne menge Streß >.<
> 
> ...




liest du dir auch die anderen posts durch??du kannst GTA4 auf deinem rechner installieren bis du umfällst


----------



## Lyon (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> - Voraussetzungen fürs Spielen (Singleplayer): Games for Windows Live-Account fürs Speichern/Achievements (1x kostenlos anlegen) , Original-Datenträger, Securom als Hintergrundprozess
> - Voraussetzungen fürs Spielen (Multiplayer): Aktive Internetverbindung, Games for Windows Live-Account, Für Videos hochladen: Rockstar Social Club Account


 [/quote]
Und aus diesen Gründen werde ich mir GTA 4 nicht kaufen! Schade eigentlich, aber da kann das Spiel noch so toll sein. Wenn ich als ehrlicher Spieler nur Steine in den Weg gelegt bekomme verliere ich das Interesse an diesen Produkten!


----------



## lucatoncian (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich hoffe die Cracker werden keine Probleme dafuer haben ^^


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Schokk am 28.11.2008 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mag sein dennoch bleiben die ganzen andern sachen oder sag bloß das andere is auch gaaaanz anders


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Schokk am 28.11.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also erstmal weiß ich nich was du zb an einem windows live account schlimm findest?
dann unter nicht sinnvoll spielen,kannst du verstehn das man zb bestimmte aufträge nicht erfüllen kann wie bei drakensang,siedler3 oder silent hunter,was natürlich blöd wäre da man ja nich weiterkommt und somit der sinn  verloren geht,desweiteren is das der lockerste securomschutz den ich bisher gesehn hab...

und wenn du dir sorgen wegen der leistung machst nur weil so ein kleines tool wie der WLM im hintergrund läuft,is dein rechner warscheinlich eh nich so dafür geeignet,,nichts für ungut


----------



## zabbl (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

@ stawacz79: Ein Windows Live-Account kostet afaik. Das war damals bei Kane & Lynch so und wird wohl auch bei GTA IV so sein. Darauf hat Schokk sicher angespielt...


----------



## Fyrex (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> genau,schön 70 euro für ein spiel ausgeben und das für absolut matschige grafik,das lohnt sich natürlich...


So ein Unsinn! DIe Grafik an der Konsole war wirklich gut! Wer das leugnet hat keine Augen im Kopf...

Gut das ich die 360 Version schon auf 100% fertig habe. Nun freu ich mich auf das 360 exklusive Addon.


----------



## SchabbeS (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wie starte ich eigentlich dieses Games for Windows - LIVE Tool ?

Ich habs vor knapp nem Monat installiert gehabt und auch schonmal nen Account da eingerichtet. Ich finds auf meinem Rechner aber garnicht und weiß auch nicht warum es sich vor nem Monat mal installiert hat (unfreiwillig). Den Acc hab ich danach einfach nur aus Spass erstellt, weil ich gucken wollte was man damit alles anstellen kann. Nur wenn man das Tool nich findet, bringts einem auch nix  

Edit: Bisschen zum Thema... 

...Also ich finde es auch etwas erschreckend aber alleine schon das Spiel macht dies wieder gut. Bei mir hängt der Kaufgrund vom Spielspaß und Umfang ab und nicht, mit was dieses Spiel geschützt ist. Ich habe keine Lust mal wieder mit schlechtem Gewissen ein gecracktes Spiel zu spielen. Betonung auf "mal wieder"   

Klar wäre ein Spiel ohne diese Maßnahmen mit weniger Aufwand verbunden, aber ist es euch so egal, dass ihr GTA IV nur aus diesem Grund nicht kaufen wollt ??

Finde ich in meinen Augen, bisschen merkwürdig aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Darlow (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe ja gehört, dass man mit SecuROM Probleme kriegt, wenn man Emulationsprogramme, wie Daemon Tools benutzt. Hat man die Probleme eig auch, wenn man das Programm einfach beendet oder muss man es deinstallieren oder sowas?


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zabbl am 28.11.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ stawacz79: Ein Windows Live-Account kostet afaik. Das war damals bei Kane & Lynch so und wird wohl auch bei GTA IV so sein. Darauf hat Schokk sicher angespielt...




in wie fern kostet?du meinst arbeitsspeicher?bei einem spiel was in optimaler pracht  2-4gb speicher schluckt ,da sollten doch ein paar kb für WLM verkraftbar sein oder


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fyrex am 28.11.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




unsinn?dann scheinst du auch noch nie ein multiplattformspiel auf nem highend rechner mit dem einer konsolenversion verglichen zu haben,klar sieht es bestimmt nich schlecht aus auf ner konsole,aber absolut nicht vergleichbar


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wie du meinst aber ich finde das viel zu umständlich...hab schon extra SP3 raufgeknallt. Mein Rechner ist dafür ausgelegt mir gehts eigentlich nur ums Prinzip. Wie Lyon gesagt hat. Die ehrlichen Käufer bekommen Steine in den Weg gelegt. Missionen die man ohne aktivierung nicht zocken kann ? Sag mal glaubst du etwa daran ? Das müsste bedeuten das man einen Teil aus dem Net ziehen müsste, was ja nicht der fall sein wird. Auch die nötigen Dateien wie Reg. und andere werden beiliegen  naja erstmal Demo zocken und Tee trinken dan werden wir sehen was das World Wide Web noch zu sagen hat...will das nich zu einem Krieg ausweiten


----------



## DarthDevil (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mourning-Blade am 28.11.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also von dem problem bei siedler 3 hab ich auch schon gelesen komischerweise kenn ich aber niemand wo das problem bei ner raubkopie aufgetreten wäre

und wenn sowas zum release von nem game noch auftritt mag ja sein aber lang dauert des auf jeden fall ned bis die cracker des problem gelöst ham

ich hab jedenfalls seit ewigkeiten kein game mehr gesehen wos probleme mit cracks gab
auch securom hat hier nix geändert


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Schokk am 28.11.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du meinst aber ich finde das viel zu umständlich...hab schon extra SP3 raufgeknallt. Mein Rechner ist dafür ausgelegt mir gehts eigentlich nur ums Prinzip. Wie Lyon gesagt hat. Die ehrlichen Käufer bekommen Steine in den Weg gelegt. Missionen die man ohne aktivierung nicht zocken kann ? Sag mal glaubst du etwa daran ? Das müsste bedeuten das man einen Teil aus dem Net ziehen müsste, was ja nicht der fall sein wird. Auch die nötigen Dateien wie Reg. und andere werden beiliegen  naja erstmal Demo zocken und Tee trinken dan werden wir sehen was das World Wide Web noch zu sagen hat...will das nich zu einem Krieg ausweiten





nee das soll ja auch nich böse gemeint sein,ich hab letztens in der gamestar gelesen das bei drackensang extra ein mechanismuss eingefügt wurde das man bestimmte quests mit einer gecrackten version nicht abschließen konnte,da ein npc zb nicht erschien,wie ich finde eigendlich ein sehr guter schutz..


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zabbl am 28.11.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ stawacz79: Ein Windows Live-Account kostet afaik. Das war damals bei Kane & Lynch so und wird wohl auch bei GTA IV so sein. Darauf hat Schokk sicher angespielt...



Das war früher bei der Gold-Mitgliedschaft mal so, auf dem PC ist das aber jetzt alles komplett kostenlos.
Außerdem braucht man wie ich bereits erwähnte keine extra Software, sondern es ist Bestandteil eines Spieles(sofern es dieses unterstützt). Man braucht im Spiel nur "Pos1" Taste drücken und sich einloggen und schon ist man dabei. Bei weiterem Druck auf die Taste verschwindet das komplett im Hintergrund. Also anders als z.B. bei Steam läuft da keine extra Software, sondern es gehört quasi zum Spiel.

Ich muss auch ehrlich gestehen, dass dieses gamesforwindows live wohl ein sehr guter Kopierschutz sein kann, weil ohne Account nichts läuft und wenn sich jemand mit gecracktem Spiel einloggt könnten die das sicher feststellen.

Aus diesem Grund hätte man das mit der online aktivierung + drm eigentlich weglassen können, weil so haben sie eine 3-fach(!) Absicherung eingebaut, da fragt man sich schon ob die Hersteller paranoia sind.


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Schokk am 28.11.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja aber an sich ist es doch nur eine frage der zeit und besonders top-spiele wie GTA IV wird schneller gecrackt sein als man denkt ich denke max. 2 Monate bis alle probleme umgangen sind aber da weihnachten vor der tür steht wird man sich beeilen. Wenn online aktivierungen ala Office, Nero, Windows, norton und wie sie alle heißen dan wird das hier auch kein prob. sein. Ich weiß das Kane und Lynch gerne abgestürtzt ist aber nach 2 tagen kahm der crack der funktonierte und man konnte alles schön bis zur schlußsequenz spielen. Weiß jemand was von der Demo eigentlich wann die rauskommt ???


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss auch ehrlich gestehen, dass dieses gamesforwindows live wohl ein sehr guter Kopierschutz sein kann, weil ohne Account nichts läuft und wenn sich jemand mit gecracktem Spiel einloggt könnten die das sicher feststellen.


 was ich daran nicht verstehe: es wird von einer "nicht näher genannten lösung" für die aktivierung auf offline-PCs geredet. d.h. man KANN es offline aktivieren und auch spielen. auf der anderen seite steht aber auch da, dass windows live aktiv sein muss - dazu aber muss doch online sein, oder?  heißt das, man kann also doch nicht mit nem offline-PC das spiel dann nutzen?  :-o


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Schokk am 28.11.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





es geht doch nich darum ob es gecrackt wird,du verstehst mich nich ganz,das wird es auf jeden fall,nur funktionieren dann bestimmte sachen nichtmehr,wie n großer bug der das sinnvoll spielen unterbindet


----------



## DoktorX (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lucatoncian am 28.11.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe die Cracker werden keine Probleme dafuer haben ^^


Werden sie garantiert. Bisher wurde _alles_ gecrackt.



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesem Grund hätte man das mit der online aktivierung + drm eigentlich weglassen können, weil so haben sie eine 3-fach(!) Absicherung eingebaut, da fragt man sich schon ob die Hersteller paranoia sind.


Das von dir genannte Fallout 3 kann man auch ohne Games for Windows Live Account zocken (auch speichern und laden). Also sicherer als DRM+Securom ist Games for Windows Live auch nicht.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 28.11.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




siehste,echt clever von dir,daran hab ich ja noch garnich gedacht....   
das versteh ich jetzt aber auch nich ganz


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Schokk am 28.11.2008 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja anfangs vll aber auch das wird gelöst. Ich meine da hat man sich einiges einfallen lassen, nur...ist das nicht auch eine schöne Herausforderung für tausende cracker ??? bisher wurde ja alles geknakt^^ warte ich glaub DTM Race Driver 3 hat am längsten durchgehalten mit 6 Monaten oder so LoL

und zur Demo weiß keiner was ???    schaaade

P.S. ich kann dir ja dann sagen ob alles läuft oder nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DoktorX am 28.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> lucatoncian am 28.11.2008 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast recht, bei Fallout 3 war es nur Zusatz, aber bei GTA4 ist es ja zwingend notwendig.



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.11.2008 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS frage ich mich allerdings auch, wie sie das machen wollen. Denn 2-mal muss man ja dann eigentlich mindestens online, 1 mal um das Spiel zu aktivieren und 1 mal um sich einen Account zu machen  :-o


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 28.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht muss für jeden spielstart dann ein freund per windowslive mit deinem account online sein und dir telefonisch einen code für den offlinePC übermitteln ...?  :-o


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

sehr seltsam alles... :-o


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 28.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


könnte man doch so lösen das du dir einen Offline Acc. erstellst und dann wird dir eine Registry oder ne datei generiert mit deinen daten die du dir runterlädst. die fügst du dan auf deinem offline pc ein und kannst dich so Offline anmelden...wär doch machbar und simpel


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Schokk am 28.11.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte man doch so lösen das du dir einen Offline Acc. erstellst und dann wird dir eine Registry oder ne datei generiert mit deinen daten die du dir runterlädst. die fügst du dan auf deinem offline pc ein und kannst dich so Offline anmelden...wär doch machbar und simpel


 das würde aber die windowslive-pflicht ad absurdum führen. dann könnte ja auch jeder, der einen "online"-PC hat, das gleiche machen und hätte keinen real existierenden windowslive-zwang mehr.


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 28.11.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Schokk am 28.11.2008 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber wenn die sagen Offline dan ist das allgemein absurd und wir können alle spielen ohne uns bei windowslive anmelden zu müssen. Es sei denn man will online spielen


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich kann nur nochmal fragen,was soll denn an windows live schlecht sein???
das is doch das gleiche wie x-box live,das is doch fast wie xfire nur das da noch eure spielerfolge gespeichert werden,man kann sich wie shadow-man schon sagte eine freundesliste anlegen und diesen dann direkt beim spiel beitreten,oder halt die chatfunktion im spiel nutzen,ich seh nich was daran schlimm sein soll,ganz im gegenteil...


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur nochmal fragen,was soll denn an windows live schlecht sein???
> das is doch das gleiche wie x-box live,das is doch fast wie xfire nur das da noch eure spielerfolge gespeichert werden,man kann sich wie shadow-man schon sagte eine freundesliste anlegen und diesen dann direkt beim spiel beitreten,oder halt die chatfunktion im spiel nutzen,ich seh nich was daran schlimm sein soll,ganz im gegenteil...


 darum geht es doch nicht, sondern die frage ist, ob leute ohne internetverbindung dann überhaupt das spiel starten können, weil sie ja logischerweise nicht beim spielstart mit windowslive verbunden sein können... 

zB ich zocke oft per laptop und hab dann meinen router aus - wozu dauernd die 15W strom verbrauchen?

und in der news steht ja was von ner lösung für leute ohne internetanschluss, und das würde ja wiederum bedeuten, dass man doch kein windows live haben MUSS... das ist ein widerspruch.


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur nochmal fragen,was soll denn an windows live schlecht sein???
> das is doch das gleiche wie x-box live,das is doch fast wie xfire nur das da noch eure spielerfolge gespeichert werden,man kann sich wie shadow-man schon sagte eine freundesliste anlegen und diesen dann direkt beim spiel beitreten,oder halt die chatfunktion im spiel nutzen,ich seh nich was daran schlimm sein soll,ganz im gegenteil...


sagt keiner das es schlecht ist. wir fragen uns nur wie das off gehen soll. what ever heutzutage ist es schwerer einen ohne i-net zu finden als mit   von daher it's not my fucking problem, my problem is my CPU


----------



## zabbl (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> zabbl am 28.11.2008 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, als ich damals den Multiplayers von Kane & Lynch spielen wollte, musste ich mich erstmal *kostenpflichtig* (!) bei Windows Live registrieren. 
"Die haben doch ne Klatsche!" hatte ich mir gedacht und es sein gelassen... Deshalb meine Sorge bezüglich GTA IV. 

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht kostets ja nix und ich war zu doof und hatte was anderes verstanden...


----------



## Darlow (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

wahrscheinlich kann man dann auch einfach sein LAN-Kabel rausziehn, spiel offline installieren und alles, aber man wird wohl nicht online spielen können oder?


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zabbl am 28.11.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub nich das das was kosten wird O.o aber bevor man wirklich was falsch versteht sollte man einfach auf den release abwarten und gucken was gemacht werden muss. 5 tage hält noch jeder aus^^ auch die mit den ganz schwachen nerven. Hab bisher jeden teil gezockt und auch dieser wird fleißig durchgespielt... GTA IV


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zabbl am 28.11.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




live für pc kostet *mittlerweile* nichts mehr.


----------



## zabbl (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> zabbl am 28.11.2008 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, fein, danke für die Klarstellung! Früher mit Kane & Lynch hatte das wahrscheinlich noch gekostet...


----------



## moskitoo (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Jetzt also Securom + Windows Live Zwang, bin schon gespannt was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Teslatier (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Wer mit einer gehackten GTA-4-Version spielt, muss laut Rockstar damit rechnen, dass das Spiel nicht mehr sinnvoll gespielt werden kann.



Das glauben die doch selber nicht.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Teslatier am 28.11.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wer mit einer gehackten GTA-4-Version spielt, muss laut Rockstar damit rechnen, dass das Spiel nicht mehr sinnvoll gespielt werden kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Das glauben die doch selber nicht.





ich will nich wieder von vorne anfangen also lest einfach den ganzen thread,und postet nich einfach immer hinten dran ohne zu wissen was hier vorher schon hundert mal gesagt wurde


----------



## Teslatier (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 28.11.2008 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum? Ist mein gutes Recht, dies nicht zu tun.  Schon gar nicht bei über 100 Beiträgen. Scherzbold...


----------



## patertom (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

hier sieht man einmal (wider) die systematische zerstörung der pc plattform. ich habe mich mit securom abgefunden, will heißen, ich kauf mir einfach weniger bis keine spiele mehr (für pc). was dann bei vielen oder auch bei mir zur folge hat, dass man sich ne konsole kauft und den Pc in die Ecke schtellt. daher meine Meinung "systematische zerstörung der PC plattform"
schreibt mal ob ihr auch (ungefähr) so denkt.

mfg

PaterTom


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patertom am 28.11.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man ja ALLE VERSTEHEN die es illegal downloaden


1.) Kann man sein Posting editieren 
und
2.) ist der Kopierschutz kein Freibrief bzw. Erklärung / Entschuldigung zum / für den illegalen Download

Das sollte jedem klar sein!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Alles klar. GTA IV wäre eines der wenigen Spiele außerhalb des CRPG - genres gewesen, die ich gekauft hätte. Nun streiche ich es von der Liste (s. Goddess). Allein wenn ich mir die Diskussion hier wieder ansehe...


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 28.11.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar. GTA IV wäre eines der wenigen Spiele außerhalb des CRPG - genres gewesen, die ich gekauft hätte. Nun streiche ich es von der Liste (s. Goddess). Allein wenn ich mir die Diskussion hier wieder ansehe...




Dann lass es halt....


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 28.11.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar. GTA IV wäre eines der wenigen Spiele außerhalb des CRPG - genres gewesen, die ich gekauft hätte. Nun streiche ich es von der Liste (s. Goddess). Allein wenn ich mir die Diskussion hier wieder ansehe...





hmm, versuchst du eigentlich in jedem deiner beiträge mindestens einmal die abkürzung `crpg`unterzubringen?  :-o


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, versuchst du eigentlich in jedem deiner beiträge mindestens einmal die abkürzung `crpg`unterzubringen?  :-o


wtf is a "crpg"?  :-o


----------



## Schokk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patertom am 28.11.2008 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hier sieht man einmal (wider) die systematische zerstörung der pc plattform. ich habe mich mit securom abgefunden, will heißen, ich kauf mir einfach weniger bis keine spiele mehr (für pc). was dann bei vielen oder auch bei mir zur folge hat, dass man sich ne konsole kauft und den Pc in die Ecke schtellt. daher meine Meinung "systematische zerstörung der PC plattform"
> schreibt mal ob ihr auch (ungefähr) so denkt.
> 
> mfg
> ...


joah iwo haste recht. Aber ich persönlich kann mit der konsole nicht so viel anfangen. Ego-Shooter, Rollenspiele und Strategie-bzw.Aufbauspiele z.B. bleiben einfach reinrassige PC-Titel (so seh ich das). GTA konnte man damals ja nicht auf der Konsole Modden was auf dem PC natürlich gaaanz anders aussah^^ mal sehen ob durch die Konsolen-Festplatten jetzt was möglich is. Ich persönlich spiele auch schon eine ganze weile mit dem gedanken eine konsole zu kaufen >.< Aber die kosten halten mich derzeit davon ab PS3 + HDTV Fernseher und dann noch pro spiel immer 70 euro hinblättern ist ziemlich happig.

Da Schokk


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.11.2008 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eben diese frage stelle ich mir auch schon seit anbeginn der zeit 



Spoiler



(bzw seit der kollege wfanatiker damit angefangen hat)


.

vielleicht steht das `c` - für _klassisch_.
wäre meine erklärung gewesen.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 28.11.2008 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab grad extra gegoogelt  

Computer role-playing game


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht steht das `c` - für _klassisch_.
> wäre meine erklärung gewesen.


Ahh, habs gefunden. Hätte gleich googlen sollen    .


> CRPG: Abkürzung für Computer Role Playing Game


----------



## Teslatier (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 28.11.2008 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine erste Intuition war "Copyright Protection Game" - was immer das auch sein soll. 

edith: Da lag ich ja nicht sooo falsch.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Teslatier am 28.11.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.11.2008 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und wo is bei dir das R


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.11.2008 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha- also als gegenstück zu pen`n`paper; oder wie?
man lernt nie aus.
allerdings dacht ich, dass hier in aller regel klar ist, was gemeint ist, wenn man nur von `rpg`spricht.


----------



## Teslatier (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 28.11.2008 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copy*R*ight


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> und wo is bei dir das R





			
				Teslatier am 28.11.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> "*C*opy*r*ight *P*rotection *G*ame"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwZNlok8Bpk&feature=related





			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> aha- also als gegentück zu pen`n`paper; oder wie?


So hätte ich das auch gedacht.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SKJmin (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde das ganz gut mit dem Kopierschutz!
SOLLEN die Spieler, die es unbedingt haben wollen KAUFEN!

Nur die ganzen Leecher meckern hier herum!
Was ist denn dabei, wenn die Original-DVD im Laufwerk liegen muss, um es zu starten!

Für ein Spiel was wirklich respektiert weerden sollte, darf man keine illegalen Sachen anstellen... (aber genau das ist ja gerade das verlockende...)

Ich hoffe die ganzen GTA IV Leecher werden alle hintereinander gecasht...
Ich denke mal das Rockstar dort richtig offensiv drangehen wird und alles in Beobachtung halten wird


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SKJmin am 28.11.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die ganzen Leecher meckern hier herum!




ich denke, das siehst du falsch.
man muss nicht zwangsläufig ein (potentieller) `leecher`(oä) sein, um sich über securom, drm, windows live, aktivierungszwang aufzuregen.  

letztendlich ist es doch oftmals sogar eher so, dass die pösen kopierer ein komfortableres spielvergnügen haben, als der ehrliche (aber dumme?) käufer.
und das ist eben ein unding, das vielen auf den zeiger geht.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SKJmin am 28.11.2008 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich denke aber auch das hier viele(nicht alle) potentielle leacher extra hier wegen securom rumbashen,um ihre eigenen machenschaften zu rechtfertigen..


----------



## SKJmin (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SKJmin am 28.11.2008 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt hast eigentlich recht!
Nun wenn ich mal bedenke, dass die besten Cracker wieder ein Crack rausbringen, wo es in "nullkommanix" ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen können, während wir "ehrlichen" ne Minute warten müssen, bis wir ins Titelbildschrim gelangen...

Um ehrlich zu sein freue ich mich sehr, dass man mit einer GTA 4-Version auf 2 verschiedenen Rechnern gleichzeitig (via Router) installieren und online spielen kann!

Was ich sehr gut finde ist dieser Ausschnitt hier:


> GameStar schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://gamestar.de/specials/spiele/1951518/grand_theft_auto_4.html

Hört sich an wie ein kindermärchen, den Leechern Angst einzujagen, aber Rockstar würde ich es auf jeden Fall zutrauen!

Lest euch den Artiken mal durch. 
Wirklich sehr interessant!


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SKJmin am 28.11.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.11.2008 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hört sich doch alles sehr gut und human an...


----------



## XeNoR (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Abgesehen davon, dass "Warez" eine großartige Möglichkeit sind, sich einen Trojaner oder Keylogger einzufangen,


och ja, standard aussage...


> wird die Nutzung einer gecrackten Version von GTA IV PC verschiedene Änderungen des Spielerlebnisses hervorrufen. Diese können sowohl lustiger Natur sein, als auch den Fortschritt des Spiels stoppen.


was dann so toll funktioniert wie bei sims 2. also gar nicht, cracker (bzw. dreckige piraten...) sind auch nicht dumm. alles was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dass man es nicht online spielen kann


> Rockstar Games belohnt loyale und zahlende Kunden und wird Anreize und herunterladbare Inhalte anbieten, die über den Rockstar Games Social Club nur für registrierte User zur Verfügung stehen, die eine ungecrackte Version verwenden.


und es wird garantiert keine cracked version davon geben...lasst sie ruhig träumen


eigentlich wollte ich mir GTA IV auf jeden fall kaufen (so wie die teile davor).
aber ich hasse es immer die cd dabei haben zu müssen (zumal ein crack legal ist, solange man das original hat). wenn man z.B. auf eine LAN geht möchte ich nicht 20 CDs mitschleppen müssen.
außerdem hat securerom schon bei einigen zu systemabstürzen geführt (ich hatte mal ziemliche probleme bei worms 4) und, wie schon gesagt wurde, startet das spiel deutlich langsamer

go basher, go


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XeNoR am 28.11.2008 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> zumal ein crack legal ist, solange man das original hat


Das ist definitiv eine falsche Aussage.
Wenn du schon solche Aussagen posten musst dann überprüfe sie wenigstens auf Richtigkeit!

Cracks sind verboten weil sie den Code des Spieles verändern. Du musst bei jeder Spieleinstallation der EULA zustimmen, in welcher dieses untersagt wird. Somit sind Cracks illegal.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XeNoR am 28.11.2008 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > Abgesehen davon, dass "Warez" eine großartige Möglichkeit sind, sich einen Trojaner oder Keylogger einzufangen,
> 
> 
> och ja, standard aussage...
> ...




totaler blödsinn,ich hab derzeit acht securomspiele drauf,ich hab seit über anderthalb jahren null probleme und mein system flitzt wie immer...wenn ich das immer höre,bei dem und dem is das system wegen securom gecrasht,das passt natürlich immer bestens.ich persönlich kenne nicht einen einzigsten der damit schonmal probleme hatte,und bisher konnte mir hier auch noch keiner beweise vorzeigen das sein system gerade deswegen gecrasht is,,,,


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SKJmin am 28.11.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> I
> 
> Nur die ganzen Leecher meckern hier herum!



Warum sollten die hier rummeckern? Die merken doch von dem Kopierschutz gar nichts.
Den meisten, wie mir, geht es einfach darum, dass man sein Spiel noch in einigen Jahren spielen kann und NIEMAND wirklich niemand weiß, was passiert, wenn irgendwann die Aktivierungsserver solcher Spiele abgestellt werden. Das ist eben das große Ungewisse, vor allem für Spielesammler. Würde da nach - sagen wir mal 1 Monat - immer ein Patch rauskommen, der die Aktivierung rausnimmt, wäre das alles kein Problem. So lassen sie einen aber immer im Regen stehen und man weiß nicht was in Zukunft ist.

Ich werd mir das Spiel kaufen und mal alles genau ansehen und dann entscheiden, ob ich sowas in Zukunft unterstützen werde oder weiterhin dann komplett auf solche Spiele verzichte. Natürlich möchte ich auch noch in vielen Jahren PC Spiele genießen können, aber irgendwann kommt auch mal ein Punkt, wo es selbst mir einfach zu viel wird.


----------



## bravo (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, muß man - wenn auch vielleicht nicht über den Game PC - das Spiel immer per Netz aktivieren!?

D.h. wenn in ein paar Jahren der aktivierungsserver abgedreht wird, ist mein Spiel wertlos?? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Darlow (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> XeNoR am 28.11.2008 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is aber auch wieder falsch, denn nach deiner Aussage wären alle Mods ja auch illegal.
Also ich zumindest hab keine Gewissensbisse dabei, wenn ich mir nen Crack für ein Spiel hole, das ich legal erworben habe.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SKJmin am 28.11.2008 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie schon erwähnt,wenns probleme mit den aktivierungen gibt,meld dich nich beim publishersupport sondern bei securom direkt,die wirds schon noch ne weile geben,die sind wirklich sehr hilfsbereit und aktivieren deine games ohne probleme


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bravo am 28.11.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, muß man - wenn auch vielleicht nicht über den Game PC - das Spiel immer per Netz aktivieren!?
> 
> D.h. wenn in ein paar Jahren der aktivierungsserver abgedreht wird, ist mein Spiel wertlos?? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Wenn die Aktivierungsserver mal abgeschaltet werden sollten und es käme kein Patch heraus, der das rauspatcht, dann könnten wir unsere Spiele in die Mulltönne werfen. Gerade DAS ist ja das was die DRM Gegner kritisieren.


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Darlow am 28.11.2008 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das is aber auch wieder falsch, denn nach deiner Aussage wären alle Mods ja auch illegal.


Nein, denn dieser Art von Modifikation stimmt der Urheber ja zu   .


----------



## XeNoR (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> totaler blödsinn,ich hab derzeit acht securomspiele drauf,ich hab seit über anderthalb jahren null probleme und mein system flitzt wie immer...wenn ich das immer höre,bei dem und dem is das system wegen securom gecrasht,das passt natürlich immer bestens.ich persönlich kenne nicht einen einzigsten der damit schonmal probleme hatte,und bisher konnte mir hier auch noch keiner beweise vorzeigen das sein system gerade deswegen gecrasht is,,,,



es gab deswegen sogar schon gerichtsverfahren gegen EA, weil bei einigen das komplette OS gecrasht ist (bei mir nicht, bei mir wollte das spiel aber nicht laufen)
aber stimmt, bei dir war ja noch nichts, also kann ja an securerom nichts schlecht sein   



> Cracks sind verboten weil sie den Code des Spieles verändern. Du musst bei jeder Spieleinstallation der EULA zustimmen, in welcher dieses untersagt wird. Somit sind Cracks illegal.


eine EULA ist kein gesetz und cracks an sich sind _bei der benutzung_ auch nicht illegal
höchsens die erstellung



> Nein, denn dieser Art von Modifikation stimmt der Urheber ja zu   .


der hersteller stimmt bestimmt nicht jedem mod zu


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

@schadow-man

jetzt geh doch bitte auf meinen post ein,ich versuch gerade dir den größten kritikpunkt etwas positiver erscheinen zu lassen


----------



## Aligator (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich muss hierzu auch mal was fragen:



> Bei einer legal erworbenen Download-Version von GTA 4 (PC) gilt diese Regel nicht: Je nach Anbieter gilt: 5 Installationen parallel mit der Möglichkeit, eine freie Installation "wiederzubeleben", wenn eine alte Installation gelöscht wird. Dazu muss der User mit dem Rechner, auf dem GTA 4 PC installiert ist, online gehen.



Wenn ich nun auf einem PC GTA 4 installiere und auf nem anderen auch, kann ich dann das Spiel auf einem der beiden spielen (bzw. da , wo die CD eingelegt ist).

Wenn ich nun aber die CD brenne (1:1) , dann müsste ich es doch auf 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig spielen können , oder ?

Oder scheitert das ganze schon bei der onlineaktivierung ?


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XeNoR am 28.11.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > totaler blödsinn,ich hab derzeit acht securomspiele drauf,ich hab seit über anderthalb jahren null probleme und mein system flitzt wie immer...wenn ich das immer höre,bei dem und dem is das system wegen securom gecrasht,das passt natürlich immer bestens.ich persönlich kenne nicht einen einzigsten der damit schonmal probleme hatte,und bisher konnte mir hier auch noch keiner beweise vorzeigen das sein system gerade deswegen gecrasht is,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann poste doch mal bitte eine quelle für deine behauptungen,das würd mich jetzt mal interessieren


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Aligator am 28.11.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss hierzu auch mal was fragen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau das sollst du ja nicht tun,und das würd ich hier auch nich weiter erwähnen..

das mit dem brennen....


----------



## Aligator (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Aligator am 28.11.2008 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber wäre es zumindest möglich , Installationen von der gleichen CD auf verschiedenen Rechnern zu haben ? Blick da nicht ganz durch...


----------



## XeNoR (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Wenn ich nun auf einem PC GTA 4 installiere und auf nem anderen auch, kann ich dann das Spiel auf einem der beiden spielen (bzw. da , wo die CD eingelegt ist).
> 
> Wenn ich nun aber die CD brenne (1:1) , dann müsste ich es doch auf 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig spielen können , oder ?
> 
> Oder scheitert das ganze schon bei der onlineaktivierung ?


Du kannst keine aktuellen Spiele mehr 1:1 brennen (die Frage ist durchaus legitim -.-)
Du kannst das Spiel aber mit der CD starten, die dann rausnehmen und dann das Spiel am anderen PC damit starten 

Offline geht das, denke ich mal, auch.
Online wird das aber glaube ich nichts.

@den doppelposter über mir
ich guck mal nach der quelle


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Aligator am 28.11.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so wie ich das eben gelesen habe kannst du es auf so vielen rechner wie du willst installieren,spielen aber nur auf dem wo die ORIGINAL cd läuft


----------



## Aligator (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Aligator am 28.11.2008 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage die sich jetzt noch stellt ist , ob man das dann mit einer guten Kopie auch noch spielen kann , aber ich glaube , ich bekomme gleich eins von den Admins hier auf den Deckel , wenn ich noch weiter Fragen dazu stelle , wie du schon erwähnt hast...


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XeNoR am 28.11.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> eine EULA ist kein gesetz und cracks an sich sind _bei der benutzung_ auch nicht illegal
> höchsens die erstellung


Die EULA ist eine Vertragsvereinbarung mit der du dich bindend einverstanden erklärst sonst kannst du das Spiel nicht installieren.
Indem du die normale .exe eines Spieles mit einem Crack austauscht veränderst du den Programmcode zu deinen Gunsten.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crack_(Software)#Rechtliche_Lage
Der letzte Satz reicht aus.

*Und jetzt wird hier nicht mehr über die Legalität von Cracks diskutiert!*




			
				XeNoR am 28.11.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> der hersteller stimmt bestimmt nicht jedem mod zu


Nicht explizit jedem einzelnen, aber er gibt sogenannte Map-Editoren oder Softwarekits zum Download frei, womit man - nach dem Zustimmen zur EULA   - nach Vorgaben des Urhebers am Programmcode Änderungen vornehmen darf.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Aligator am 28.11.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 23:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben,ich würds lassen


----------



## XeNoR (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

@Aligator lies mal meinen Post ein Stück höher.
Und du kannst die CD auch immer mitnehmen und dann auf so vielen verschiedenen PCs wie du willst spielen.

@stawacz79
Quelle: Weitere Sammelklagen in den USA wegen SecuROM

@fiumpf
als crack benutzer modifizierst du aber nichts direkt
aber gut, lassen wir die diskussion hier


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XeNoR am 28.11.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @fiumpf
> als crack benutzer modifizierst du aber nichts direkt


Doch. Der Crack kann sogar den Kopierschutz entfernen und nicht nur die Abfrage umgehen.

Nochmal extra für dich da ich mir sicher bin dass du den Wiki-Artikel nicht gelesen hast:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Cracks sind im engeren Sinne kleine Dateien, die insbesondere bei zu Testzwecken heruntergeladener Software Dateien austauschen oder ergänzen, um sie in „Vollversionen“ umzuwandeln.





			
				XeNoR am 28.11.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> aber gut, lassen wir die diskussion hier


So ist es. Schluss jetzt.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XeNoR am 28.11.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @Aligator lies mal meinen Post ein Stück höher.
> Und du kannst die CD auch immer mitnehmen und dann auf so vielen verschiedenen PCs wie du willst spielen.
> 
> @stawacz79
> ...





wenn ich die streitsumme sehe muss ich schon lachen,oder das eine frau 4 tage gebraucht hatt ihren rechner zu formatieren,wenn die so lange dafür brauch weißte auch warum die vorher probleme damit hatte,,,,hier wird einfach versucht mit dieser lücke geld zu machen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähja, aber wenn ein Spiel gar nicht mehr unterstützt wird? Was machste dann?    Wenn jetzt in Zukunft jedes Spiel mit DRM erscheinen sollte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ewig unterstützt wird. Mir ist das Risiko einfach zu groß, dann nur noch Datenmüll im Regal zu haben.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ja stimmt schon,aber ich denk mal die werden schon irgendwie n archiv haben ihrer "verseuchten"spiele,ich musste zum aktivieren auch nichmehr online gehn,hab nur n code zu geschickt bekommen den ich dann statt meinem seriencode nehmen sollte zum offline manuell aktivieren


----------



## derDriver (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

- *Voraussetzungen fürs Spielen (Singleplayer)*: Original-Datenträger, Securom und *Games for Windows Live als Hintergrundprozess*

wenn ich über Steam spiele muss dieser Prozess auch laufen und ist die deutsche Version uncut?


----------



## Huskyboy (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

dummerweise hat die EULA überhaupt keine gültigkeit weil man sie vor dem kauf nicht einsehen kann, also ist sie belanglos

cracks sind trotzdem illegal, das hat mit der EULA nix zu tun

aber langsam gehen mir die "Achtung SecuRom" aufkleber aus *nerv*

Fragt doch mal aus spass wen der sich spiele runterläd ob er securom kennt, zu 90% ist die antwort "nein!"

spätestens montag oder dienstag wird das spiel gecrackt, voll funktionsfähig im netz sein, und wen interessiert so quatsch wie "Rockstar network"? jemand der das Spiel läd um es schlicht zu spielen sicher nicht

und warum regt sich alle welt über Windows Live auf, Steam wird ohne murren installiert und das Microsoft system nicht?..


----------



## Homerclon (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.11.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> und warum regt sich alle welt über Windows Live auf, *Steam wird ohne murren installiert* und das Microsoft system nicht?..


Wird es nicht von allen, guck hier.



Und noch ein Spiel weniger das ich mir Kaufen werden.
Gut das ich mir noch kein neuen PC gekauft habe, der würde sich nur langweilen.


----------



## Raptor (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

So langsam glaube ich doch an den Untergang von PC Spielen, zumindestens für mich. Wenn das so weiter geht mit DRM etc. dann gibt es bald keine Spiele mehr ohne. Ich wollte mir definitiv GTA IV kaufen, werde es aber nun nicht tun. Meines Erachtens ist das DRM und alles was man noch zusätzlich installieren muss noch schlimmer als das DRM von EA. Sollte das DRM wie hier von Rockstar Schule machen, dann wird in Zukunft der PC zugemüllt und irgendwann das System instabil. Wenn ich in Zukunft um ein Spiel zu spielen neben der Onlineaktivierung und der DVD im Laufwerk auch noch zusätzliche Programme installieren muss die dann auch noch laufen müssen und darüber hinaus nach dem deinstallieren Registryeinträge nicht gelöscht werden, dann wird das eigene System dermassen zugemüllt das es irgendwann arsch lahm wird. 
Ich bin ehrlich von Rockstar enttäuscht und so langsam auch von den ganzen Publishern die für den PC was raus bringen. Immer mehr Spiele mit DRM, dann topt das Rockstar DRM sogar noch das von EA, Empire Total Wars soll wohl nur über Steam erreichbar sein usw. . So langsam vergeht einem der Spaß an PC Spielen. Ich will solche Sachen nicht auf meinem PC und nur um ein Spiel zu spielen will ich mein System nicht vollmüllen (das schaffe manchaml leider schon alleine   zum Glück gibt es CCleaner). Der ehrliche Käufer wird auf dem PC immer mehr der Dumme und die Konsole wird, mittlerweile sogar für mich (bisher noch keine Konsole besessen nur selten mal bei Freunden gespielt und bis jetzt war PC für mich die erste Wahl), immer attraktiver da sie noch kein DRM Müll benötigt. GTA IV ist wohl ein geniales Spiel aber ehrlich hoffe ich das Rockstar mit dem DRM System ,und somit den Verkäufen von GTA IV, auf die Schnauze fehlt.
Gespannt bin ich auch in wie weit GTA IV wirklich nicht gecrackt werden kann. Fifa 09 hatte ja was ähnliches. Mit einer gecrackten Version waren zu Anfang die Spielerwerte durch 10 geteilt. Das wurde aber auch am Tage der Veröffentlichung so gecrackt das gecrackte Versionen keinen Nachteil mehr hatten.

 Grüße,
*Ein sehr enttäuschter PC Spieler*


----------



## Shubbidu (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich glaub langsam echt, es hackt 

Jetzt muss man sogar als offline solo Spieler trotzdem fast permanent mit einem oder sogar mehreren online Accounts verbunden sein (die man natürlich auch erst noch erstellen muss), und sei es vielleicht nur zum Laden und Speichern... hallo?    Ich mein, in der heutigen Zeit finde ich es zwar durchaus legitim, anzunehmen, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit eine funktionierende DSL-Leitung hat, insofern ist das ja alles kein großes Thema. 

ABER ich finde das einfach prinzipiell ein Unding, als Offliner zum Online sein gezwungen zu werden quasi (und wenn das DSL mal paar Stunden oder Tage ausfällt kann man nicht mal richtig offline spielen, weil man nicht speichern/ laden kann <- geht's noch??? ja, kommt selten vor, aber es geht ums Prinzip!)...   

UND zwei oder mehr Prozesse (Software) ZUSÄTZLICH zum Spiel noch im Hintergrund mitlaufen lassen zu müssen (GfWindows Live + Rockstar Social Club).   

Wird das jetzt neuer Trend? Wo führt das dann in Zukunft noch hin? Was muss man in Zukunft noch alles parallel zum eigentlichen Spiel laufen lassen oder installieren? Den Rockstar-eigenen Mediaplayer? Photoshop Marke "Rockstar" oder ein eigens entwickeltes Defragmentierungsprogramm? Wo muss ich mich zukünftig noch überall anmelden, registrieren, Accounts erstellen? Bei der amerikanischen Waffen-Lobby vielleicht?


----------



## Raptor (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> XeNoR am 28.11.2008 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich vermute das sie insgesamt vier Tage gebraucht hat um den Rechner wieder ordentlich ans laufen zu kriegen. Dies kann ich mir sogar vorstellen, denn auch wenn man nicht so versiert ist braucht man doch einige Zeit um ein System zu plätten und wieder neu aufzusetzen mit der vorher installierten Software. Wenn man das dann noch nebenher macht, weil man z.B. arbeiten gehen muss, dann ist man locker 4 Tage damit beschäftigt. Natürlich ist der Streitwert zu hoch, aber ich denke für amerikanische Verhältnisse noch recht niedrig.


----------



## Mario220177 (29. November 2008)

Kopierschutz hin oder her. Wer Fan des Spiels ist wird es sich kaufen. Ich werde es mir auf jedenfall zulegen. 

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass solch ein Spiel jahrelang entwickelt wird und dann kommt ein Raubkopierer und meint das Spiel für lau zu zocken, das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut besch...


----------



## JackMorris (29. November 2008)

leute ihr habt sowas von recht.ich wollte es mir echt kaufen,jetzt bin ich echt sowas von entsetzt das es wegen der raupkopierkacke so an den normalen user ausgelassen wird,tut mir leid rockstar games aber ich hoffe für euch das die version sowas von gecrackt wird und ihr auf die fresse fallt,egal was die industrie unternimmt es wird eh wieder gehackt,gecrackt und kopiert,so clever ihr das machen wollt umso schlimmer macht ihr es für eure käufer,ich bin ein echter konsolen hasser,also macht nicht den unsinn und lasst die pc user so im stich!


----------



## rumeln4life (29. November 2008)

ich behaupte jetzt mal einfach 90% der leute die sichhier über die Sicherheitsmassnahmen aufregen rennen doch schon seit Wochen auf all möglichen Warez seiten rum um endlich den Torrent oder oder ftp link zu bekommen .... ihr macht euch sowas von lächerlich... durch so nen "killefit" sich das Hobby versauen lassen, ist echt arm

scheiss auf Onlineaktivierung ... scheiss auf X mal nur installieren können ... jetzt kommt mir nicht mit vonwegen: watt si wenn die server abgestellt werden? gegenfrage : wurde bisher irgendein registrierungserver abgestellt? und wenn doch scheiss drauf ...in 5 jahren stört es eh keien sau mehr ob noch nen server für gta 4 am laufen is !

nen schönen Wochenende euch allen 
wir sehen uns Mittwoch morgen punkt 10uhr in Liberty City .


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 29.11.2008 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam glaube ich doch an den Untergang von PC Spielen, zumindestens für mich. Wenn das so weiter geht mit DRM etc. dann gibt es bald keine Spiele mehr ohne. Ich wollte mir definitiv GTA IV kaufen, werde es aber nun nicht tun. Meines Erachtens ist das DRM und alles was man noch zusätzlich installieren muss noch schlimmer als das DRM von EA. Sollte das DRM wie hier von Rockstar Schule machen, dann wird in Zukunft der PC zugemüllt und irgendwann das System instabil. Wenn ich in Zukunft um ein Spiel zu spielen neben der Onlineaktivierung und der DVD im Laufwerk auch noch zusätzliche Programme installieren muss die dann auch noch laufen müssen und darüber hinaus nach dem deinstallieren Registryeinträge nicht gelöscht werden, dann wird das eigene System dermassen zugemüllt das es irgendwann arsch lahm wird.
> Ich bin ehrlich von Rockstar enttäuscht und so langsam auch von den ganzen Publishern die für den PC was raus bringen. Immer mehr Spiele mit DRM, dann topt das Rockstar DRM sogar noch das von EA, Empire Total Wars soll wohl nur über Steam erreichbar sein usw. . So langsam vergeht einem der Spaß an PC Spielen. Ich will solche Sachen nicht auf meinem PC und nur um ein Spiel zu spielen will ich mein System nicht vollmüllen (das schaffe manchaml leider schon alleine   zum Glück gibt es CCleaner). Der ehrliche Käufer wird auf dem PC immer mehr der Dumme und die Konsole wird, mittlerweile sogar für mich (bisher noch keine Konsole besessen nur selten mal bei Freunden gespielt und bis jetzt war PC für mich die erste Wahl), immer attraktiver da sie noch kein DRM Müll benötigt. GTA IV ist wohl ein geniales Spiel aber ehrlich hoffe ich das Rockstar mit dem DRM System ,und somit den Verkäufen von GTA IV, auf die Schnauze fehlt.
> Gespannt bin ich auch in wie weit GTA IV wirklich nicht gecrackt werden kann. Fifa 09 hatte ja was ähnliches. Mit einer gecrackten Version waren zu Anfang die Spielerwerte durch 10 geteilt. Das wurde aber auch am Tage der Veröffentlichung so gecrackt das gecrackte Versionen keinen Nachteil mehr hatten.
> 
> ...



was du erzählst is mal son müll,und wenn du dein system nur mit dem ccleaner bearbeitest wundert mich auch nix mehr...


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 29.11.2008 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie gesagt in 4 tagen hätte meine oma 2-3 rechner neu aufgesetzt,was is daran das problem,selbst wenn du den ganzen rechner wie ich mit securomspielen zu gebombt hast,und alle erst ordentlich deinstallieren musst,dazu haben wir komplett alle hardwarekomponenten gewechselt plus windows installation und dazu wieder alle treiber tools und games wieder drauf gehaun,das ganze hatt nich länger als 5-6std gedauert.4 tage das ich nich lache,,,aber bei ner 5 mio klage kommt das natürlich besser als wenn ich sage ich musste 2 stunden meinen rechner neu machen..


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 29.11.2008 00:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der begriff punitive damages sagt euch nicht zufällig etwas?


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

der begriff punitive damages sagt euch nicht zufällig etwas?



ich weiß was du meinst,nur wurde dennoch meiner meinung nach maßlos übertrieben,und der schadensersatz steht nichtmal annähern in irgen ner relation....
außerdem war dieser prozess selbst mir bekannt,mir gings ja darum das er mal  beispiele posten solle  von mehreren verschiedenen leuten und nich nur diesen einen aus der usa,seit dem hab ich nämlich von keinem weiteren gehört....letztenendes kann dir fast alles das syst. zerschießen,ob es nun irgend n brennprogramm oder sonstwas is,aber nur weil bei einem mal der rechner kaputt gegangen is der wie man ja in der anklageschrift gesehn hatt eh nich damit umgehn kann,sollte man nich gleich das ganze system verurteilen...


----------



## Cicero (29. November 2008)

> - Falls Sie keine Internetverbindung haben oder Ihren Spiele-PC nicht ans Internet anschließen wollen, will Rockstar einen nicht näher genannten Mechanismus anbieten, um die GTA-4-Version über einen anderen, am Internet angeschlossenen PC zu aktivieren. Details sollen zum Launch erfolgen.


Ist unverschämt genauso wie das:



> - Wenn Sie zwei "wesentliche" Komponenten Ihres PCs ändern (beispielsweise Grafikkarte und CPU), dann müssen Sie GTA (PC) möglicherweise neu aktivieren (ähnlich wie bei Windows).


Nichts gegen ein sinnvollen Kopierschutz und vielleicht auch den Online-Aktivierungen. Aber derartige Eingriffe auf mein eigenes, privat genutztes System und Netzwerk sind einfach nur dreist. ICH entscheide, wie und wann ich online gehe will und/oder Komponenten wechsle, auch ohne mich gleich wie ein Verbrecher fühlen zu müssen. 

Diese Backdoor-Lösung eines "nicht näher genannten Mechanismus" öffnet dem Missbrauch, im wahrsten Wortsinne, Tür und Tor.

Cicero


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

und ihr dachtet TCPA kommt nicht

SecuRom ist die Light version davon


----------



## Cicero (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie bereits erwähnt, sofern man ein Spiel speichert, wird es auf diesem Account gespeichert und man kann es später auch nur laden, wenn man eingeloggt ist. Versucht man es so zu laden, geht es erst gar nicht, weil im Spiel der Menüpunkt "Laden" grau hinterlegt bleibt und nicht nutzbar ist. Denke mal so wird es dann auch bei GTA 4 sein und jemand der keinen Account hat, dies auch dann nicht spielen können.



Danke für die Erläuterungen.  Zusammen mit den anderen ausführlichen Erklärungen zu secuRom dürfte das Spiel aber für mich gestorben sein. Zuviel Blödsinn und Stress nur um ein Spiel zu spielen. 

Cicero


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cicero am 29.11.2008 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie gesagt ihr müsst es ja nicht spielen,es gibt mio andere denen das egal is,denn die von rockstar genutzte securom version ist die softeste die ich bisher gesehn hab,und was an windows live schlimm sein soll is mir schleierhaft,,,dann müsst ihr halt ne konsole kaufen und fertig,das ding schaltest du an und legst los punkt...


----------



## Cicero (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> XeNoR am 28.11.2008 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
bezgl. EULA ist die Sachlage meines erachtens auch nicht eindeutig. Strenggenommen sind die EULA Bestandteile der AGBs. Nach deutschem Recht müssen diese dir VOR KAUF kenntlich gemacht werden. Werden sie erst beim Installieren, also nach Kauf, kenntlich gemacht, müssten sie eigentlich unwirksam sein. 
Sicher kannst du deine Zustimmung hier noch verweigern, dies ist aber noch lange kein Grund für den Verkäufer, das Spiel auch zurückzunehmen. Also kannst du dich hier nur an den Herstellern wenden, etc, etc....
A***karte also auch wieder beim Spieler

Cicero


----------



## Hugo78 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

GTA IV werd ich mir nicht holen.
Ich sende doch nicht meine Speicherstände an M$! Was wird den da noch gesendet?  

- DRM zum aktivieren,
- Games for Windows Live Zwangsaccount zum Onlinezocken und "Offline"speichern, 
- Rockstar Social Club Account zum noch mehr "mich ausspionieren"...
... hallo?! geht's noch?   

Ich brauch keine Spiele die mich zum Abhänigen von "M$ Dienstleistungen" machen.
Wie sicher private Daten bei Unternehmen sind, sieht man ja im Falle der Telekom.


----------



## DocX (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Cicero am 29.11.2008 09:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass sich nicht jeder 1000 Accounts im Netz erstellen will, wo der Windows Live Account dazu gehört. Zusätzlich ist dieser Account beim Speichern online und schickt evtl. Daten in die Welt wovon keiner von uns eine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Hugo78 am 29.11.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA IV werd ich mir nicht holen.
> Ich sende doch nicht meine Speicherstände an M$! Was wird den da noch gesendet?
> 
> - DRM zum aktivieren,
> ...



benutzt die Steam?

die EULA ist defintiv unwirksam... steht eh nur mist drin   lest die euch mal durch, wäre sie gültig würdet ihr quasi alle rechte die ihr habt über bord werfen, und ob ihr die annehmt oder nicht kann man als händler nicht erkennen, umtauschen müssen wir es aber..

allerdings nur wenn das teil nicht benutzbar ist, bei nichtgefallen hingegen nicht, das ist euer pech, allerdings ist auch SecuRom ein umtauschgrund, nen haufen Bugs auch

aber nicht "och mir gefällt die grafik nicht"


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Hugo78 am 29.11.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA IV werd ich mir nicht holen.
> Ich sende doch nicht meine Speicherstände an M$! Was wird den da noch gesendet?
> 
> - DRM zum aktivieren,
> ...




der Rockstar Social Club Account is dazu da um zusatz content anzubieten,das is bei x-box live gang und gebe,da läuft das nich anders,nur das man noch zahlen muss....
ich versteh nich wie man so paranoid sein kann,was ich verstehe is das mit dem speichern,aber windows live is ein feature und kein kopierschutz.....jedenfalls,ich hab nichts zu verbergen...und was soll denn da gesendet werden???


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hugo78 am 29.11.2008 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben,es kommt nur drauf an wie man sich als käufer beim umtausch anstellt...


----------



## Cicero (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und was an windows live schlimm sein soll is mir schleierhaft,,,dann müsst ihr halt ne konsole kaufen und fertig,das ding schaltest du an und legst los punkt...



Hi,
wie einige Vorschreiber auch schon gesagt haben: Das ständige Laufen von Programmen im Hintergrund. Zum einen als Systembremse und zum anderen das ständige Online sein und die unkontrollierbaren Zugriffe dieser Programme auf mein System. Hier ist dem Missbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet, auch aus dunklen Kanälen...Ich gebe dir Recht: kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er sich das antut oder nicht. Ich zumindest nicht.
Konsole steht schon, habe mir schon seit Ewigkeiten kein PC Spiel mehr gekauft (auch weil ich als PC-Spieler irgendwann die Schnauze voll hatte, Beta-Tester für neue Spiele zu sein  
 )

Cicero


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



käufer stellen sich gerne blöd an

"mir gefällt das spiel nicht, und ich habe 14 tage rückgaberecht"... lol


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cicero am 29.11.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nagut dazu kann ich dann erstmal nix mehr sagen,,,,also jedem das seine(mir das meiste)


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja so is es aber,wobei gerade beim PC ja auch viele unspielbare sachen veröffentlicht werden(gothic etc)da trifft das ja auch wirklich zu...


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 10:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die spiele wo mir bugs in masse bekannt sind nehm ich natürlich ungesehen zurück, bzw verkauf sie garnicht mehr, siehe Götterdämmerung, aber wenn sich einer nen FIFA 09 kauft und 2 stunden später zurückkommt mit "gefällt mir nicht" seh ich garnicht ein das, umzutauschen, wenn der mir sagt "ich will das wegen dem Kopierschutz umtauschen" würd ich das, dumm das ich vorher drauf aufmerksam mache

bleiben nurnoch die bugschleudern.. die tausch ich gerne um, vorallem weil der Kunde dann meist was anderes nimmt, die Bugschleuder bekommt der hersteller ja vom vertrieb wieder zurück..

14 Tage Rückgaberecht existiert nur im versandhandel


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hatt man nich auch 14 tage wenn das spiel noch original verpackt ist


----------



## HanFred (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> hatt man nich auch 14 tage wenn das spiel noch original verpackt ist


nein, das betrifft wirklich nur den versandhandel. es gibt aber natürlich shops, die sowas aus kulanz anbieten, bei GameStop sind's meines wissens z.b. 7 tage.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

nein hat man nicht, alles kulanz

aber nen originalverpacktes nimmt man eher zurück als ein geöffnetes

ein StalkerCS würd ich immer noch blind zurücknehmen egal ob offen oder nicht, aber ein Drakensang nicht


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

achso,naja hatte jedenfalls bisher nich probleme mit dem umtauschen,egal wo...gelernt is gelernt


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> achso,naja hatte jedenfalls bisher nich probleme mit dem umtauschen,egal wo...gelernt is gelernt




mit "funktioniert nicht " brauchste bei mir nicht kommen, ich hätte dann gerne nen nachweis dafür, screenshots, ausdrucke etc.. 

selbst bei konsolen spielen versuchen welche das mit "funktioniert nicht"

ich hatte aber z.b. schonmal ne Oma die was für den enkel gekauft hat und trotz 100x fragen sich sicher war das das ne Playstation 3 ist, war aber ne 360.. das hab ich dann auch umgetauscht, als Kulanz, aber Kulanz hängt auch davon ab wie die leute drauf sind

wenn mir wer das ding auf die theke knallt rummotzt etc bekommt der das sicher nicht umgetauscht.. diese Horrorgeschichten von DAU Alarm passieren so wirklich


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das mit dem nachweiß wollen aber die wenigsten,wieder ein vorteil großer ketten,die haben weder die zeit noch die lust sich ewig auseinander zu setzen,ich muss auch nochmal sagen das ich noch nie ein spiel wegen nichtgefallen getauscht hab sondern nur wegen gravierenden bugs etc auch wenn die "vieleicht"gefixt werden,darauf kann ich mich leider nich verlassen..


----------



## Raptor (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 29.11.2008 00:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum Müll biete erläuter das mal näher. Und ausserdem solltest du mal genauer lesen. Ich habe gesagt manchmal schaff ich es mein System zuzumüllen. Ich bin halt einfach zu faul jedes Jahr das BS neu zu installieren und mit jedem Programm was man mehr installiert müllt man halt sein BS mehr zu zu. Irgendwann läuft dann das System nicht mehr ganz rund. Und eben darum geht es mir auch bei dem DRM von Rockstar. Es verlangt die Installation von zusätzlichen Programmen, die teilweise auch noch laufen müssen wenn das Spiel läuft. Je mehr Programme laufen umso mehr Ressourcen vom System werden gefressen, das sieht man schön bei Vista, das von Grund auf mehr Prozesse vom BS her laufen hatm wodurch man mehr Arbeitsspeicher als XP für die gleiche Leistung braucht. Darüber hinaus kommt noch das jedes Programm in der Regel Einträge in die Registry macht und nicht immer alle Einträge bei einer Deinstallation gelöscht werden. Irgendwann wird die Registry halt voller und der Zugriff auf die Registry dauert länger, womit dann auch das BS langsamer wird. Wenn ich nun in Zukunft für jedes Spiel auch noch zwei drei weitere Programme installiere wird meine Registry natürlich auch noch voller. Außerdem finde ich es ein Unding vom Käufer zu verlangen verschiedene Programme zusätzlich zu installieren und teilweise auch noch zusätzlich laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Fluffi1981 (29. November 2008)

*GTA 4 leid gespielt?*

Jetzt mal an die GTA4 Konsolenspieler:

Ist GTA4 auch noch nach Monaten interessant oder hat sich schon jemand von euch leid gespielt?

Ich kann nur sagen das ich Vice City bisher von allen Teilen am besten fand.
Habe es bestimmt 4 Jahre lang gespielt ohne die lust zu verlieren.
Das Motorrad fahren in Vice City war übrigens auch der Grund warum ich den Motorradlappen gemacht hab.


----------



## silencer1 (29. November 2008)

Mario220177 am 29.11.2008 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass solch ein Spiel jahrelang entwickelt wird und dann kommt ein Raubkopierer und meint das Spiel für lau zu zocken, das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut besch...



Kopiert wird es trotzdem, auch wenn einem diese Schikane als "Kopierschutz" verkauft wird. Man sollte nicht so naiv sein und alles glauben, was einem die Publisher erzählen.

Ich habe mir seit "The Movies" kein PC-Spiel mehr gekauft, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## tonicer (29. November 2008)

Naja kaufen muss ich es ja quasi ... aber nen crack werd ich trotzdem benutzen ich hasse es immer die dvd zum spielen einzulegen und securom hat mir schonmal arge probleme gemacht.


----------



## Bensta (29. November 2008)

santaclaus333 am 28.11.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So lange es, im Gegensatz zu FC2, Crysis Warhead, Bioshock funktioniert, von mir aus..



Ich hab alle 3 Spiele durchgespielt, und das ohne Probleme.


sent from my iPhone


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 29.11.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann löschst du die registry halt manuell,wo is das problem...einfach auf ausführen und REGEDIT eigeben und los gehts


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW: GTA 4 leid gespielt?*



			
				Fluffi1981 am 29.11.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal an die GTA4 Konsolenspieler:
> 
> Ist GTA4 auch noch nach Monaten interessant oder hat sich schon jemand von euch leid gespielt?
> .



ich habs nicht mal komplett durchgespielt, also die story schon aber den ganzen nebenfirlefanz nicht, ist eh immer das gleiche seit GTA1 irgendwie

und nein nach 1 woche war ich das spiel leid.. da war ich dann nämlich durch..


----------



## Funrunner (29. November 2008)

Die immer frecheren Einschränkungen der Hersteller und die immer kürzeren Spielzeiten bei so manchen aktuellen (gepusheden) Titeln, haben mein Interesse an neuem "Stuff" arg dezimiert. Ich nehme dies zum Anlass mich vom aktuellen PC-Spiele Sektor zu verabschieden. Meine Abo-Kündigung ist raus, denn die PC-Games bietet leider auch nicht mehr das, was mir insbesondere zwischen 96-2000 so gefallen hat. Dennoch danke ich für die schönen Jahre nach dem Niedergang der PowerPlay seit 1996 (danach war es bei der PP auch nicht mehr so dolle!). Ich hätte Euch länger die Stange gehalten, nur werden meine persönlichen Erwartungen nicht mehr erfüllt. Ein Datenträger in schöner Verpackung, ohne Restriktionen, mit langer und unterhaltsamer (atmosphärischer) Spielzeit und ein LAN-Modus wo er auch hingehört!!! Davon ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben.

Bitte keine reißerischen Reaktionen hierauf, dies ist meine freie persönliche Meinung und ein Abschied, kein Boykottaufruf oder sonst etwas. Wem es nicht gefällt brauch es ja nicht zu lesen!

Für diejenigen die sich jetzt fragen was "der Kerl" den nun macht !? 

Ich werde mich jetzt an den Spielen zwischen 1986-2008 erfreuen und bin damit mehr als nur ausgelastet. Außerdem gibt es ja auch anderes zu tun als nur zu "daddeln" :o))))))

Grüße von einem Oldschool-Daddler


----------



## Raptor (29. November 2008)

Funrunner am 29.11.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die immer frecheren Einschränkungen der Hersteller und die immer kürzeren Spielzeiten bei so manchen aktuellen (gepusheden) Titeln, haben mein Interesse an neuem "Stuff" arg dezimiert. Ich nehme dies zum Anlass mich vom aktuellen PC-Spiele Sektor zu verabschieden. Meine Abo-Kündigung ist raus, denn die PC-Games bietet leider auch nicht mehr das, was mir insbesondere zwischen 96-2000 so gefallen hat. Dennoch danke ich für die schönen Jahre nach dem Niedergang der PowerPlay seit 1996 (danach war es bei der PP auch nicht mehr so dolle!). Ich hätte Euch länger die Stange gehalten, nur werden meine persönlichen Erwartungen nicht mehr erfüllt. Ein Datenträger in schöner Verpackung, ohne Restriktionen, mit langer und unterhaltsamer (atmosphärischer) Spielzeit und ein LAN-Modus wo er auch hingehört!!! Davon ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben.
> 
> Bitte keine reißerischen Reaktionen hierauf, dies ist meine freie persönliche Meinung und ein Abschied, kein Boykottaufruf oder sonst etwas. Wem es nicht gefällt brauch es ja nicht zu lesen!
> 
> ...


Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen aber ich verstehe dich. Mir geht es ähnlich ich bin aber noch unschlüssig, ob ich genauso so einen Schritt wie du mache. Ich denke ich werde erstmal versuchen nur Spiele zu kaufen die kein DRM haben. Sollten alle Spiele in Zukunft DRM habe werde ich wohl zur Konsole wechseln oder wie du die Spiele von 1986(okay bei mir eher 1990) - 2008 spielen.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

2008? ihr seit aber auch vor nix fies   

meine zeit liegt von 1982-1999, danach kam beinah nurnoch belangloser müll wo es nurnoch um grafik ging

siehe Might and Magic 9, tolles spiel, grafischer rotz = schlechte wertungen, Halo ist da eine der wenigen ausnahmen, jaja entweder man mag es oder nicht

von 2008 bleib bei mir nur Edna bricht aus hängen, die Sam & Max Episoden sind leider zu kurz, und Sins of the Solar empire..


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. November 2008)

*AW: GTA 4 leid gespielt?*



			
				Fluffi1981 am 29.11.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal an die GTA4 Konsolenspieler:
> 
> Ist GTA4 auch noch nach Monaten interessant oder hat sich schon jemand von euch leid gespielt?
> 
> ...


Vice City und Vice City Stories sind auch meine Lieblingsteile. Vom persönlichen Geschmack her fällt GTA4 verglichen mit diesen Spielen aber drastisch ab. Insgesamt war der Einstieg in die Welt von GTA4 bombastischer. Plötzlich eine richtig gute Optik (damals beim Konsolen-Launch des Titels), eine erwachsene Atmosphäre und ein "Held" der etwas anders und ernsthafter war, als die vergleichbaren Figuren aus der Serie. Die ersten Missionen konnten ebenfalls überzeugen. Das Fahrverhalten war angenehm fordernd und die Distanzierung vom massiv überzeichneten Kiddy-Comic-Stil aus GTAA kam mir ganz gelegen. Die ersten 5 Stunden waren einfach toll. Doch dann fällt das Spiel ab. Die Luft ist aus dem Konzept einfach raus. Es hat nicht den Charme von Vice City und nicht den Umfang von GTAA. Die anfängliche Begeisterung über die Zwischensequenzen verschwindet dann auch rasch, weil klischeehafte Gangster und Ostblock-Thugs 2008 einfach zu unglaubwürdig und stellenweise fast schon peinlich wirken - selbst für ein Spiel, das mit Klischees spielen will. Spielerisch konzentriert man sich generell nur auf das ordinäre Umnieten von unzähligen Cops, Thugs und Zivilisten, die man versehentlich erschießt oder überfährt. 

Von einer langen Begeisterung kann imho keine Rede sein, und über  Wochen / Monate begeistert zumindest der SP nicht. Ich hatte nicht einmal Lust das Spiel zu beenden. Es wird einfach recht schnell langweilig. Das alte GTA-Rezept ist langsam ausgelutscht. 

Ich warne daher jeden, der hier und in den anderen GTA4-PC-Threads mit geistigem Vorschussejakulat spritzt. Man sollte die persönlichen Anforderungen an das Spiel nicht zu hoch ansetzen. Das hat schon im Konsolenlager für einige Misstöne und stark enttäuschte Spieler gesorgt. GTA4 ist kein Messias, keine Innovationsbombe, kein echter Fortschritt (eher ein Schritt zurück, bezogen auf den Umfang) und schlussendlich nur ein ordinäres Spiel, das einen Inhalt thematisiert, der schon in GTA3 hinreichend stark zelebriert wurde.

Handwerklich gut gemacht, aber meiner Meinung nach kaum motivierend. Aufgrund der eher düsteren und dreckigen Stadt kommt auch kein Cruise-Feeling auf, wie z.B. bei San Andreas oder Vice City. Assassins Creed nur mit Autos, Schusswaffen und erkennbarem Humor.

Regards, eX!

Edit @ Funrunner: Deiner Ansicht kann ich mich nur anschließen. Mir fehlen mittlerweile Nerven und Geduld, um den PC-Markt mit größeren Almosen finanziell zu unterstützen. Der Trend hin zu Kopierschutzsystemen und immer problematischeren Spielen hat mich schon vor einiger Zeit aus dem Lager vergrault. Der Kompetenzverfall der Medien hat ebenfalls dazu beigetragen - aber das ist auch ein Problem im Konsolenlager. Irgendwann wird man einfach zu faul und zu alt für diesen Blödsinn, und man sucht sich alternative Plattformen, wo man als Kunde noch halbwegs respektiert, und mit funktionierender Software versorgt wird. Die Wahl war klar: Raubkopieren oder das Lager wechseln. Ich habe mich für das andere Lager entschieden. Insgesamt kann ich aber nur ungläubig auf die vielerorts starke Akzeptanz für aktuelle DRM-Maßnahmen schauen. Der Kunde lässt tatsächlich einfach alles mit sich machen. Fraglich natürlich, wie dann der nächste Schritt aussehen wird, wenn trotz DRM Kopien dominieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2008)

*AW: GTA 4 leid gespielt?*

Ich frage mich auch, wo all das noch enden soll? Werden in 5 Jahren dann nur noch Mäuse mit einer Nadel vorne dran verkauft und man muss sich vor jedem Spielstart in den Finger picksen, damit der Hersteller eine Blutprobe erhält, damit auch ja der Käufer des Spieles am PC sitzt? Mittlerweile ist es schon fast krankhaft, wie Hersteller ihre Produkte versuchen zu schützen. Man kann mittlerweile nicht mehr von Kopierschutz, sondern eher von Käuferschutz sprechen.

Die Entwickler sind im Moment wirklich dabei, den PC Spielemarkt kaputt zu machen. Ich kaufe mir seit 20 Jahren alle Spiele, aber auch in den letzten Monaten schwirren bei mir immer mehr Gedanken, warum ich das eigentlich noch mache? Wenn ich sehe, wie problemlos die Raubkopierer alle Spiele zocken können, während ich mich mit all dem Mist rumschlagen muss, da komm ich mir mittlerweile einfach doof vor. Du wirst für den Kauf eines Spieles ja nicht mehr wie früher belohnt, sondern bekommst als "Dank" einen Schlag in die Fresse  

Wie wäre es stattdessen den Käufer wieder als ehrlichen Kunden zu sehen und nicht als potentiellen Kriminellen?


----------



## fiumpf (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 29.11.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus kommt noch das jedes Programm in der Regel Einträge in die Registry macht und nicht immer alle Einträge bei einer Deinstallation gelöscht werden. Irgendwann wird die Registry halt voller und der Zugriff auf die Registry dauert länger, womit dann auch das BS langsamer wird.


Da kann ich dich beruhigen: Es stimmt zwar dass viel Müll in der Registry verbleibt, jedoch bremst dieser Müll das Betriebssystem nicht aus wie es in diversen PC-Magazinen *hust, CoBi* oder von Herstellern von Tuningsoftware gepredigt wird.
Wenn dass also dein Hauptgrund ist dann sollte dich dies vom Kauf nicht abhalten.



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> dann löschst du die registry halt manuell,wo is das problem...einfach auf ausführen und REGEDIT eigeben und los gehts


Ja klar, dann sag mir doch bitte welche Einträge in der Registry nach der Deinstallation von SecuRom gelöscht werden müssen?    Aber so dass auch alles restlos entfernt ist.
Meine Registry wird auch per Hand gepflegt und ich weiß wie lange es dauert bis man weiß was man macht, und dass es nicht einfach mit "regedit" und löschen getan ist.


----------



## DeVan90 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

GTA 4 ist definitiv kein must have Titel. Ich werds mir sicherlich nicht kaufen.

Online registrieren und dann trotzdem jedesmall die CD einschmeisen ? Sind die eigentlich blöd ?


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 29.11.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, dann sag mir doch bitte welche Einträge in der Registry nach der Deinstallation von SecuRom gelöscht werden müssen?    Aber so dass auch alles restlos entfernt ist.
> Meine Registry wird auch per Hand gepflegt und ich weiß wie lange es dauert bis man weiß was man macht, und dass es nicht einfach mit "regedit" und löschen getan ist.



naja doch, wenn du alles löscht bist du das problem auf jeden fall los und hast deine ruhe


----------



## fiumpf (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> naja doch, wenn du alles löscht bist du das problem auf jeden fall los und hast deine ruhe


  
Um dann hier Threads vorzufinden a la _"mein PC geht nimmer an"_...


----------



## Yougle (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

hm... da verliert GTA 4 doch gleich wieder an Reiz...


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 29.11.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das geht doch garnicht wenn er nicht mehr angeht


----------



## fiumpf (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 29.11.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freilich, mit dem Notebook     . Aber zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Ilaya (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Sie haben nun 50,00€ in unsere Tasche gesteckt. Danke dafür."

Was wir nun noch von Ihnen brauchen ist folgendes damit Sie eine Gegenleistung bekommen. Den Mädchennamen Ihrer Mutter, Ihre Telefonnummer, die Körbchengrösse Ihrer Freundin, das Atemvolumen Ihrer Lunge, Ihre Knochendichte, eine Angabe darüber wieviel Geld sie in den letzten 3 Jahren a.)verdient haben und b.)sie ausgegeben haben.Nicht zu vergessen eine genau Grammangabe des von Ihnen ausgeschiedenen Kotes der letzten 48 Std.

Wenn wir das von Ihnen erhalten haben, erlauben wir Ihnen für Ihr Geld, das Sie unser Produkt genau 4 std spielen dürfen, natürlich unter der Aufsicht eines BND Beamten. Sollten Sie aus Ihrem Rechner etwas austauschen, weil Sie ja unsere gute Grafik geniessen wollen, bitten wir um die erneute Angabe der oben aufgefürten Sachen.

Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube ihr Jungs von Rockstar, bzw schon fast der gesammten Industrie, habt in Beziehung Kopierschutz den Schuss nicht mehr gehört.....


----------



## Brokensword (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

naja hoffentlich endet es nicht so wie FarCry2

Auf der der PS3 wirkte es nicht allzu billig und ist bestimmt nicht schlecht auf dem PC


----------



## Cicero (29. November 2008)

Funrunner am 29.11.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die immer frecheren Einschränkungen der Hersteller und die immer kürzeren Spielzeiten bei so manchen aktuellen (gepusheden) Titeln, haben mein Interesse an neuem "Stuff" arg dezimiert. Ich nehme dies zum Anlass mich vom aktuellen PC-Spiele Sektor zu verabschieden. Meine Abo-Kündigung ist raus, denn die PC-Games bietet leider auch nicht mehr das, was mir insbesondere zwischen 96-2000 so gefallen hat. Dennoch danke ich für die schönen Jahre nach dem Niedergang der PowerPlay seit 1996 (danach war es bei der PP auch nicht mehr so dolle!). Ich hätte Euch länger die Stange gehalten, nur werden meine persönlichen Erwartungen nicht mehr erfüllt. Ein Datenträger in schöner Verpackung, ohne Restriktionen, mit langer und unterhaltsamer (atmosphärischer) Spielzeit und ein LAN-Modus wo er auch hingehört!!! Davon ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben.
> 
> Bitte keine reißerischen Reaktionen hierauf, dies ist meine freie persönliche Meinung und ein Abschied, kein Boykottaufruf oder sonst etwas. Wem es nicht gefällt brauch es ja nicht zu lesen!
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung. Dem ist (fast) nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Gruß von einem Leidensgenossen 

Cicero
(Jahrgang 76)


----------



## Puet (29. November 2008)

Wo bitte ist Sacred 2 rigider als GTA4? 
Ich finde, dass GTA 4 dem Ganzen noch die Krone aufsetzt, in dem ein Games for Windows Live-Account sowohl für SP als auch MP vorausgesetzt wird! Von den restlichen Bedingungen ganz zu schweigen, wenn sie denn so kommen.
Meine Schlussfolgerung zu diesem Zeitpunkt: kein GTA 4.

Grüße


----------



## XtAbIT (29. November 2008)

Yo liebe Publisher gängelt die ehrlichen Käufer immer weiter ... lasst euch noch mehr Schnickschnack einfallen. Kann doch nich sein das ich mich durch etliche Aktivierungen und Registierungen kämpfen muss und der illegale Downloader hat seine Ruhe von dem ganzen Scheiss. Die Musikindustrie hat´s vorgemacht .... Als ob so ein Schutz bis dato auch nur einmal nicht geknackt wurde. Und ich könnte wetten das grad so ein Game wie GTA4  pünktlich zum launch bei uns schon zum DL angeboten wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2008)

Uff - lest mal das hier, das ist ganz schön heftig:

Ergänzung zu den Datenschutzbestimmungen für Xbox LIVE, Games for Windows – LIVE und Xbox.com:



> Schutz vor Betrug
> 
> Um durch Betrugsaufdeckung eine faire Spielatmosphäre für alle Spieler zu schaffen, erfasst Microsoft regelmäßig folgende Daten Ihres Computers, wenn Sie sich über einen PC beim Dienst für Games for Windows anmelden: Ihre IP-Adresse, das Betriebssystem, die LIVE-Softwareversion und andere Betriebssystem- und Treiberstatusinformationen, die nicht zur persönlichen Identifizierung verwendet werden können. *Darüber hinaus kann Microsoft auch Informationen zu anderer Software erfassen, die auf Ihrem Computer ausgeführt wird, wenn Microsoft aufgrund einer Analyse der Ansicht ist, dass mit dieser Software beim Spielen betrogen wird.* Die LIVE-Software erstellt Betrugsberichte, die folgende Informationen enthalten: die verdächtigte Software, den Product Key der LIVE-fähigen Spielesoftware, Netzwerkleistungsdaten, die die Aktivität zwischen Ihnen und anderen Benutzern von LIVE-fähigen Spielen abbilden, und Absturzdaten zur LIVE-Software. Mithilfe dieser Daten gewährleistet Microsoft den Schutz der Sicherheit des Diensts und unternimmt möglicherweise notwendige Schritte gegen Ihr LIVE-Konto zur Durchsetzung der Datenschutzbestimmungen. Diese Informationen werden jedoch keinesfalls dazu genutzt, andere Software auf Ihrem Computer zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Aligator (29. November 2008)

Shadow_Man am 29.11.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Uff - lest mal das hier, das ist ganz schön heftig:
> 
> Ergänzung zu den Datenschutzbestimmungen für Xbox LIVE, Games for Windows – LIVE und Xbox.com:
> 
> ...



Das ist ja extrem   

Aber was wäre jetzt zum Beispiel , wenn ich meinen PC von der Netzwerkverbindung trenne und GTA 4 "offline" installiere und anmelde (ich meine über einen anderen PC). Dann kann ich ja auch kein GFW Account erstellen, oder ? Und somit müsste ich mich doch davon befreien , oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2008)

Ich glaube games for windows live hat auch einen offline modus. In der FAQ  zu GTA 4 steht dazu:



> Ich bin Soldat und möchte das Spiel auf meinem Laptop spielen, wenn ich im Ausland bin. Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Spiel, wenn ich monatelang keine Internet-Verbindung besitze?
> 
> Eine aktive Internet-Verbindung ist für Multiplayer-Spiele und für das Hochladen selbsterstellter Videos notwendig, aber der Offline-Modus für Einzelspieler steht immer zur Verfügung, auch ohne Internet-Zugang.
> Um die Fortschritte im Offline-Spiel und bei den Errungenschaften, die sich auf einen bestimmten Games For Windows-LIVE-Gamertag beziehen, abspeichern zu können, müssen Sie sich mindestens einmal mit diesem Gamertag eingeloggt und ihre Fortschritte abgespeichert haben. Errungenschafts-Punkte von Konten, die offline sind, werden bei GFWL-Spielen nicht mitverfolgt. Der Fortschritt im Einzelspieler-Modus wird immer mitverfolgt und gespeichert.



Also gibt es wohl auch sowas wie eine Art Offline-Modus.
Was ich mich noch frage: Wenn man bei games for windows live angemeldet ist, kann man den account dann auch für windows live, also msn etc. nutzen? Das läuft doch alles zusammen oder?

Da gamesforwindows live das gleiche wie xbox live ist, kann man auch mit den Xboxlern schreiben. Hab das heute mal mit jemandem getestet und man kann sich da wirklich von PC zu XBox und umgekehrt Nachrichten etc. schicken.


----------



## Alexly (30. November 2008)

Aligator am 29.11.2008 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 29.11.2008 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit sind Hacks gemeint, keine Sorgen deine gecrackte Adobe CS4 Master Collection bleibt heil


----------



## Huskyboy (30. November 2008)

Steam macht das übrigens auch, aber darüber regt sich ja keiner auf

GFW ist harmlos im gegensatz zu dem steam rotz, aber den installieren sich ja leute mit freude


----------



## Alexly (30. November 2008)

Ich könnte wetten viele die sich über SecuRom und GFWL aufregen sind noch nichtmal alt genug um GTA 4 im Laden zu kaufen und haben bestimmt keine Ahnung davon wie viel Daten alleine das Betriebssystem an Microsoft sendet.


----------



## man1ac (30. November 2008)

Alexly am 30.11.2008 03:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte wetten viele die sich über SecuRom und GFWL aufregen sind noch nichtmal alt genug um GTA 4 im Laden zu kaufen und haben bestimmt keine Ahnung davon wie viel Daten alleine das Betriebssystem an Microsoft sendet.




 

Nunja was soll ich sagen.
Rege mich auch über SecuRom und GFWL(werde ich auch weiterhin nicht nutzen) auf. 
Bin mir auch bewusst das Windows viele Daten versendet (aber nicht so viel wie CHROM)   

Fakt ist doch das durch die Aktivierung übers Internet der Mensch immer mehr Transparenter wird.

Deshalb werde ich es auch wie bei einigen anderen Spielen machen die ich LEGAL gekauft habe wie zb.: HALF LIFE2 (war der reinste fehlkauf,danke VALVE), TWO WORLDS, MASS EFFECT, FAR CRY2 die man zum Spielen Aktivieren muss.
Deshalb werde ich mir GTA4 auch  Kaufen so wie alle anderen Teile, aber NICHT Aktivieren und deshalb eine Version aus dem Inetnet laden die man nicht Aktivieren muss. 

Nur zu, sagt es doch

"Ein Raupkopiere"      

 Ich bekenne mich dazu das ICH Spiele runtergeladen habe und werde (die originale stehen auch zu hause    )
ABER ich verkaufe sie nicht oder der gleichen, ich spiele sie.
Ich ich bin nicht so ein Armes Schwein das sich alle Spiele aus dem Internet besorgt muss,
Mein Fachhändler freud sich wenn ich zu im komme und mit ein paar Spielen unterm Arm wieder gehe. 
Mein Einkommen ist ausreichend das ich mir mein Hoppy leisten kann, gehen halt im Monat mal 100 -150 Eier drauf für ein paar spiele, nu und. Wer kann denn schon sagen das er Alle Teile Von Commandos (1+AddOn,2 und 3) Warhammer 40kawn of War (Fire Warrior, bis Dark Crusade, Soulstorm ist in meinen augen ein voller verhau, hab nur die demo gezockt), Far Cry, Half Life, GTA  zuhause rumliegen hat.

Will wer Half Life2 (erste und letzte Aktivierter SP. in meiner Sammlung), das Dre§§§teil kommt aus meiner Sammlung, Spotbillig 15 Euro (Kassenbon liegt noch bei vom Kauf    ), versand zahlt Empfänger.

PS.: weil weinachten kommt, bin ich mal großzückig und der erste Teil   kommt kostenlos mit dem 2.


----------



## JBevera (30. November 2008)

Rockstar(si)


----------



## RonTaboga (30. November 2008)

Falls Rockstar glaubt das ihr Kopierschutz wirklich uncrackbar sein soll dann sind sie sich glaube ich nicht im klaren wie sehr sie sich täuschen. Spätestens beim Release wird die Version ins Netz gehen und spätestens eine Woche später wird jeder Aspekt dieser Schutzmechanismen (welche angeblich das Spiel selber unspielbar machen) durch crackfixes ausgehebelt sein.
Wird evtl. für Reloaded, razor etc. ein paar Stunden mehr Arbeit als üblich sein aber mehr auch nicht.

Ich weiss echt nicht woher die Hersteller immer diese Illusionen nehmen und auch noch dazu bereit sind, in diesen unerfüllbaren Traum vom uncrackbaren Spiel soviel Geld zu investieren.


----------



## NinjaWursti (30. November 2008)

Huskyboy am 30.11.2008 03:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam macht das übrigens auch, aber darüber regt sich ja keiner auf
> 
> GFW ist harmlos im gegensatz zu dem steam rotz, aber den installieren sich ja leute mit freude



Weil Steam auch Massen von Vorteilen hat.


----------



## man1ac (30. November 2008)

RonTaboga am 30.11.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Rockstar glaubt das ihr Kopierschutz wirklich uncrackbar sein soll dann sind sie sich glaube ich nicht im klaren wie sehr sie sich täuschen. Spätestens beim Release wird die Version ins Netz gehen und spätestens eine Woche später wird jeder Aspekt dieser Schutzmechanismen (welche angeblich das Spiel selber unspielbar machen) durch crackfixes ausgehebelt sein.
> Wird evtl. für Reloaded, razor etc. ein paar Stunden mehr Arbeit als üblich sein aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Ich weiss echt nicht woher die Hersteller immer diese Illusionen nehmen und auch noch dazu bereit sind, in diesen unerfüllbaren Traum vom uncrackbaren Spiel soviel Geld zu investieren.


 

  Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen bisher wurde alles gecrackt   
Ist doch nur eine frage der Zeit   


In eigener Sache: Half Life 2     ist schon weg


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Dezember 2008)

NinjaWursti am 30.11.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 30.11.2008 03:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nenn mir einen, und nein DRM ist KEIN vorteil


----------



## luigi90 (1. Dezember 2008)

Eins der meisterwartenden Spiele überhaupt.Ich werde es mir kaufen.Aber ich bin mir sicher nach 2 Wochen kommt der erste Ultimative Crack


----------



## Bartspritze (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mir GTA 4 im Laden kaufe...kann ich das in Steam "reinregistrieren" - also so wie z.B. HL2 oÄ?


----------



## Homerclon (1. Dezember 2008)

Bartspritze am 01.12.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir GTA 4 im Laden kaufe...kann ich das in Steam "reinregistrieren" - also so wie z.B. HL2 oÄ?


In Steam nicht, aber in Windows Live.
Und das musst du sogar, vorher kannst du nicht spielen.
DRM eben.


----------



## cryer (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich wuchte den Thread nochmal hoch ^^

Auch wenn mich das Game nicht wirklich reizt, würde mich doch interessieren, was nun an der DRM/Kopierschutz Sache dran ist....

Man braucht Windows Live um speichern zu können, was aber offline nicht geht?
Man darf das Game aber sooft man will neu installieren, nur der Windows Live Account "kontrolliert" also, ob es noch auf dem selben Acc läuft?

Wenn man das Game weiter verkauft, kann man es dann aus seinem Windows Live ACC herausnehmen? Oder muss der Käufer nur selbst einen Acc anlegen und kann es dann darüber problemlos aktivieren?

Zusätzlich dazu soll es bei gecrackten Versionen also Probleme geben, die dafür sorgen, dass man nicht sinnvoll weiterspielen kann/will? Aber wenn das System weiß, dass es eine gecrackte Version ist, wieso sorgen die Hersteller dann nicht einfach dafür, dass das Spiel schon gar nicht startet? Inhaltliche Veränderungen sind möglich, aber das Spielen verhindern nicht? Hmm, erscheint mir irgendwie seltsam  Ich ersetze also einen notwendigen NPC durch einen Haufen Hunde-Kot, in der Crack-Version, kann aber nicht einfach dafür sorgen, dass schon beim Spielstart nur bunte Klötze über den Schirm laufen? 

Irgendwie bin ich gerade etwas verwirrt. Und nein, ich habe eigentlich keine Probleme mit sinnvollen Maßnahmen zum Schutz des "geistigen" Eigentums... aber ich stimme einigen zu, dass hier wohl 3 Mechanismen genutzt werden, was auch mMn dezent überzogen ist... 

Aber vielleicht kann es mir jemand nochmals erläutern, wenn das Game dann draußen ist und erste Erfahrungen gesammelt wurden  Wäre sehr nett ...

Dankeschön.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Dezember 2008)

cryer am 02.12.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich dazu soll es bei gecrackten Versionen also Probleme geben, die dafür sorgen, dass man nicht sinnvoll weiterspielen kann/will? Aber wenn das System weiß, dass es eine gecrackte Version ist, wieso sorgen die Hersteller dann nicht einfach dafür, dass das Spiel schon gar nicht startet? ...
> 
> Dankeschön.



zumindestens dazu kann ich dir was sagen, das ist einfach gelaber von Rockstar, mit 0 wahrheitsgehalt


----------



## Homerclon (2. Dezember 2008)

cryer am 02.12.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das Game weiter verkauft, kann man es dann aus seinem Windows Live ACC herausnehmen? *Oder muss der Käufer nur selbst einen Acc anlegen und kann es dann darüber problemlos aktivieren?*


Das wäre Sinnlos, wo wäre dann der angebliche Kopierschutz?



> Zusätzlich dazu soll es bei gecrackten Versionen also Probleme geben, die dafür sorgen, dass man nicht sinnvoll weiterspielen kann/will? Aber wenn das System weiß, dass es eine gecrackte Version ist, wieso sorgen die Hersteller dann nicht einfach dafür, dass das Spiel schon gar nicht startet? Inhaltliche Veränderungen sind möglich, aber das Spielen verhindern nicht? Hmm, erscheint mir irgendwie seltsam  Ich ersetze also einen notwendigen NPC durch einen Haufen Hunde-Kot, in der Crack-Version, kann aber nicht einfach dafür sorgen, dass schon beim Spielstart nur bunte Klötze über den Schirm laufen?


Das ist eher Absicht das es erst während des Spielens passiert.
Zum einen haben die dann eine Art Demo, vielleicht kaufen sie es sich ja weil ihnen das bisher gesehene gefallen hat.
Zum Anderen verplappern sich viele dann, weil sie denken es wäre ein Bug.

Sowas wurde schon bei vielen Spielen gemacht, das Cracks einen bestimmten Fehler auslösen, nicht alle sorgen einfach für den Austausch des Spielinhalts, sondern stürzen z.b. immer an einer bestimmten stelle ab. Bei C&C RA2 wurde nach wenigen Sekunden immer alle Gebäude in die Luft gejagt, wodurch man Verloren hatte.
Es soll den Kopierer einfach Ärgern.


----------



## stawacz79 (2. Dezember 2008)

ich könnte echt kotzen,hab vorhin securom angeschrieben,und mein problem geschildert das sich das spiel nicht aktivieren lässt,hab wie gewohnt schnell antwort erhalten mit nem neuen freischaltcode,so,das spiel wurde erfolgreich freigeschaltet,nur leider sagt er beim versuch das spiel zu starten immernoch:fehler beim überprüfen des erscheinungstermins


----------



## kilot (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab da mal ne Frage.
Ich hab irgendwo in einem von diesen 200 Beiträgen gelesen, dass wenn 2 PC's in einer Wohnung über den Router verbunden sind, man mit nur einer GTA 4 version, auf 2 Rechnern spielen kann.
Aber heisst das, dass man im Grunde genommen einen Crack installieren muss, damit man ohne CD spielen kann? Sorry versteh da überhaupt nichts   .

Will eben einfach wissen, ob ich doch drauf verzichten kann, dafür Geld auszugeben, wenns sich scho mein Bruder kauft.


----------



## SKJmin (3. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 02.12.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte echt kotzen,hab vorhin securom angeschrieben,und mein problem geschildert das sich das spiel nicht aktivieren lässt,hab wie gewohnt schnell antwort erhalten mit nem neuen freischaltcode,so,das spiel wurde erfolgreich freigeschaltet,nur leider sagt er beim versuch das spiel zu starten immernoch:fehler beim überprüfen des erscheinungstermins



Vermutlich musst du das Datum deines Systems ändern 

Einfach auf den 03.Dez. stellen (ok, jetzt grade ists ja schon der 3.)


----------



## DamiKondi (3. Dezember 2008)

Hilfe ich bekomme kein fenster zu Gta 4 regristrierung ???!!! wie soll ich das denn machen??


----------



## Homerclon (3. Dezember 2008)

kilot am 02.12.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab da mal ne Frage.
> Ich hab irgendwo in einem von diesen 200 Beiträgen gelesen, dass wenn 2 PC's in einer Wohnung über den Router verbunden sind, man mit nur einer GTA 4 version, auf 2 Rechnern spielen kann.
> Aber heisst das, dass man im Grunde genommen einen Crack installieren muss, damit man ohne CD spielen kann? Sorry versteh da überhaupt nichts   .
> 
> Will eben einfach wissen, ob ich doch drauf verzichten kann, dafür Geld auszugeben, wenns sich scho mein Bruder kauft.


Du wirst immer die DVD im Laufwerk haben müssen um Legal spielen zu können.
Also abwechselnd spielen, oder zweimal kaufen.
Einzig Legale Möglichkeit die DVD im LW zu umgehen, ist eine Download-Version zu kaufen.
Wobei mich nicht wundern würde, wenn man dann ständig im Netz sein muss beim Spielen, und dann wird wohl nicht nur die IP kontrolliert, sondern auch die Hardwarekonfiguration.

Steht hier:


> - Kopierschutz Securom: *Zum Spielen ist der Original-Datenträger notwendig (Ausnahme: Download-Version von GTA 4, beispielsweise von Direct 2 Drive)*
> - Voraussetzungen fürs Spielen (Singleplayer): *Original-Datenträger*, Securom und Games for Windows Live als Hintergrundprozess


----------



## cryer (3. Dezember 2008)

Homerclon am 02.12.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> cryer am 02.12.2008 10:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre dann die im Laufwerk notwendige DVD? 

Denn wenn das Spiel einmal auf einen Acc für Windows Live registriert wurde, ist eine Verkauf unmöglich ohne den Account auch abzugeben? Oder kann man es bei der De-Installation auf dem eigenen Rechner dann einfach aus dem eigenen Windows Live Account löschen und verkaufen und der Käufer registriert es auf sich und den eigenen Acc? 

Welche Erfahrungen haben denn die Käufer gestern so gemacht? Oder heute? ^^

Ich bin da gerade echt neugierig, weil ich glaube, dass die Freiheit, das Spiel sooft zu installieren wie man möchte, nur ein Goodie ist und diese neue Variante des Kopierschutzes weit rigider ist, als eine Aktivierungs-und Installations-Regel.

Aber um das wirklich abschätzen zu können wären Erfahrungsberichte nett


----------



## Homerclon (3. Dezember 2008)

cryer am 03.12.2008 07:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 02.12.2008 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DRM wird aber als Kopierschutz verkauft, daher ist die Notwendigkeit der DVD im Laufwerk nur ein weiterer Kopierschutz.

Auch hatte ich den Satz anders verstanden. Nämlich ob das man Spiel evtl. auf mehreren Accounts registrieren kann.


----------



## cryer (3. Dezember 2008)

> Auch hatte ich den Satz anders verstanden. Nämlich ob das man Spiel evtl. auf mehreren Accounts registrieren kann.



Achso, nein, meine Frage richtete sich auf einen Weiter-Verkauf ohne die Notwendigkeit der Account für Win LiveWeitergabe.

Irgendwo sprach jemand nämlich an, dass man so ja problemlos weiter verkaufen könnte, aber das sehe ich nicht so. Account Bindung macht Weiterverkaufen eines gebrauchten Spiels ja beinahe unmöglich, außer man legt sich eh dauernd neue Accounts bei Windows Live an... 

Also sieht es tatsächlich so aus, als hötte GTA 4 3(!) Mechanismen: Aktivierung über das Internet, DVD muss immer im Laufwerk sein und Bindung an einen Windows Live Account.

Was daran dann besser sein soll, als eine begrenzte Aktivierbarkeit weiß ich nicht, selbst wenn man das Game nun 1000 Mal auf dem eigenen PC installieren kann, ist die Zahl der Installationen bei 1, denn es ist halt mit dem Windows Live Account gekoppelt. Und selbst wenn ich es auf 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig installieren kann, macht mir beim Spielen die zwingend nötige DVD einen Strich durch die Rechnung. 

Sollte ich also alles richtig verstanden haben, dann ist der Kopierschutz wieder eine Gängelung des ehrlichen Käufers, nur der Name des Spiels lässt bei einigen die Warnlampe nicht angehen, die bei anderen Spielen vom Nicht-Kauf sprechen ^^

Hmm, ich bin ja grade echt im Zwiespalt mir das Spiel doch mal zu kaufen, nur um die Sache mit Aktivierung und Kopierschutz zu testen, wohlwissend, dass ich es nie durchspielen werde... 

Sollte ich irgendwas missverstanden haben, bitte ich um Korrektur


----------



## Gta4omg (3. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 02.12.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte echt kotzen,hab vorhin securom angeschrieben,und mein problem geschildert das sich das spiel nicht aktivieren lässt,hab wie gewohnt schnell antwort erhalten mit nem neuen freischaltcode,so,das spiel wurde erfolgreich freigeschaltet,nur leider sagt er beim versuch das spiel zu starten immernoch:fehler beim überprüfen des erscheinungstermins


 Hallo ich habe auch das Problem heute Gta 4 gekauft und manuell den freischaltcode gemacht alles gut dann starte ich das spiel und es kommt Fehler beim Überprüfen des Erscheinungstermins. Ich bin echt sauer habe Geld bezahlt und jetzt geht es nicht bitte liebe community helft mir ich weiß nicht weiter gibts es schon lösungen ? Bitte wäre euch sehr dankbar

MFG
Gta4omg


----------



## Gta4omg (4. Dezember 2008)

Gta4omg am 03.12.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 02.12.2008 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 habs gelöst der social club muss mindestens offline modus im hintergrun laufen online es natürlich fürs mp


----------



## Extremplay (5. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt kauf ich es nicht mehr.... 

ich verbringe nicht 3 Stunden um ein gekauftes spiel starten zu können.....

Ich meine tickts noch Rockstar?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

Extremplay am 05.12.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kauf ich es nicht mehr....
> 
> ich verbringe nicht 3 Stunden um ein gekauftes spiel starten zu können.....
> 
> Ich meine tickts noch Rockstar?



3 Stunden wäre schön. Ich versuche schon seit Mittwoch Nachmittag mein Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen und konnte grad mal maximal 10 Minuten spielen. Schon alle möglichen verschiedenen Grafikkartentreiber ausprobiert, versuche alles nur erdenkliche upzudaten und es läuft immer noch nicht, ein grauen


----------



## uta58 (17. Dezember 2008)

Wir brauchen einen neuen patch das mann auch mit jedem controller zocken kann so wie bei san-andreas das muß doch drin sein oder !!!


----------



## uta58 (18. Dezember 2008)

uta58 am 18.12.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi was hast Du für eine Grafikkarte nForce oder ATI es gibt für beide einen neuen Treiber Install eines von beiden und das spiel läuft ! zwar etwas lam aber fürs erste geht es, nur schade das es nicht mit dem controller geht habe ihn hier liegen und kann ihn nicht nutzen
übrigens der erste patch war ja fast schon der richtige der controller sprach ja auch an nur nicht richtig,mann hatte keine gradeaussicht mann sah entweder in den himmel oder auf die strasse von darher nicht spielbar.Also nicht den ersten patch installieren nur das spiel und den jeweiligen neuen treiber das wars.Bis darhin!
Ps:Ich hoffe Rockstargames kommt jetzt mit dem richtigen patch rüber.


----------



## jezu (23. Januar 2009)

We es sich gekauft hat und nicht zum laufen bekommt einfach nen Crack drüber dann läuft es!


----------

